# Woking Nuffield....part 77



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies










Good luck & take care  

Natasha xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh my god i have never been first


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girls....god what a lot of chatting.
Angie....i did the same as u skimmed a bit ,got bored with Tash and Paris childish behaviour   and skipped to the end.   
Bali...sorry to hear your not well  
Elly....great news on AF arriving...so you must be starting now if your on the flare cycle again  
tash...congrats on getting to 18 weeks   
Bendy did i miss you   
Emma and Jules.....good luck tomorrow with the defrost   
Hi Gill, Monkey, Myra, and the new ladies xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Ali x

Well I'm kinda 2nd seeing as you posted twice,.. greedy!  

Ang xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow - all the chatter and naughtiness - Emma and Tash   Tash I seem to remember it's always you with the mods   The virtual clinic is growing - we nearly have a full compliment   WN - look out  

Been manic at work as off on the long awaited hols - but Greece is blooming hot at the moment - glad I'll be in the water most of the time with my new friend - windsurf board   Looking at all the fit instructors   

Right what can I remember...............

Emma and Jules - lots of         for your FET's. Hope the 2ww doesn't send you too   Fingers crossed and sending you lots of    

Wildcat - on your way. Good luck too        

Angie - cute paramedic - down girl  

Bali - hope you feel better soon and try not to get too addicted - how will I cope without FF for 2 weeks  

Oh dear - I'm doing rubbish here as it's new thread and I can't scan the old posts .

Ok now for me.............. finally phoned WN today to book the next cycle Yippee!!!!!!!! If a/f arrives at the predicted 35 day cycle then we can start d/r on 21st August. I could have started this month but would mean taking drugs etc away with me so have decided to give my body another months rest after m/c  

Good luck to everyone wherever you are in the cycle        

Lots of love,

Jules LH x

PS Just realised that the thread is 77 so we're all in for good luck - let this thread go on and on


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well what a lot of chitter chatter and all aload of old rubbish to   Emma & Tash, being the culprits, pmsl at you Tash, getting told off by the mods, you are a naughty girl and you a mum to be as well  

Ali, hey hun, how you doing, not long till you jet off to Egypt, make sure you pack a good supply of Imodium Plus hun  

Hi Angie, thanks for the congrats on my new job, hope you are well  

Jules x, hope you have a fab holiday hun, well done on spotting we are on thread 77, i am sure it will bring us all loads of luck, great news on getting started again in August, you will be all nice and relaxed after your holiday  

Emma and Jules77, goodluck girls with the big thaw tomorrow, fingers and toes crossed for you both, although you both will be fine    

Wildcat, yippee, you will be on the way soon hun, so excited for you and Mr Wildcat  

Gill, hope you are ok hun, miss ya  

Monkey77, love the new name,, hope the dregs are not stressing you to much hun  

Bendy, glad to hear that you are feeling better  

Bali, hope you feel better soon hun

Well hello to everyone else, hope you are well, luv ya all xxxxxxx


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Everyone seems to be off on holiday! We are waiting for AF to arraive and then seeing if we can fit  a week away in after the end of the school year and before I start down regging- as I feel AF due to start imminently I am worried that this wont be possible- never mind.
Can I ask why WN does not seem keen on blastocysts- have anyone on this site had any transferred- Mr R did not seem to think it was a likely option and yet on FF everyone- or the majority- speak quite highly of them?
Hope you dont mind me picking your brains!


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Clareber - hi, I asked Mr R for blasts last time and he said no - apparently they don't believe in blasts as they (as a clinic) have not seen better results using blasts rather than 2/3 days embryos, that embies are better off in the womb etc etc. But I also think it depends on how many eggs you produce as you need quite a few to "risk" taking them to blast. I averaged around 8 so for me it was never an option. But I know they've done it for girls who produce more e.g. Emma - if I remember correctly?  

 to everyone else, I've been lurking around but need to read up properly in order to do personals. Huge   to everyone who's started tx though  

Tired today cause the puppy woke up early  
Took him up to the town centre yesterday to get him used to lots of people (longest walk ever cause people stopped us all the time  ) and thought that would have tired him out for days but apparently not


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Well I was meant to be in a meeting all morning but escaped for a bit, got to go back in there at 11  

Ali - I dunno you don't come on here for ages and yet you're the first to post    And it was emma that started it  

Jules - what you trying to say that its always me    actaully that sounds like me through school, I was always the one that got into trouble with the teachers even though the others were behaving just as badly!    story of my life  
I don't blame you leaving it for another month, at least you can go away on hols and have a great time and not worry about stabbing yourself and times etc etc....plus you may as well enjoy yourself as it might be your last  

Myra - Yes I should set an example to my babies eh    i'm a nice polite girl when emma isn't around    Hope you're ok and loving the count down to the new job  

Clarebear - Nibbles is right but thats just WN choice. At the end of the day if you have enough embies and you feel strong enough then ask for blasts.  Its your money and your body after all.  

Nibbles - Sprry that pup woke you up early but its all good practice for later on    

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Just got a few seconds near a computer so thought I'd send you all a big   and   
lol
Minow x

that's me for a few days....life is just soooo hectic at the moment. Byeeeeeeeeeee for now.
Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning

Clareber-I too was told  by Mr R he wouldnt take my embies to blast for the same reason but this time he has agreed to do it   i think because this is my 3rd cycle and an fet cycle and he seems to think my embies which look great on day 2 or 3 might not be great by day 5/6   although my 1st cycle which resulted in a pregnancy was 2 day embies which both implanted   i say if you want it then go for it, i have 14 frosties to play with if i had less then we wouldnt risk going to blast   btw i d/r while i was away and it was great as i was more relaxed woking typed me a letter for the airline and to be honest they didnt question the needles on the scanner anyway  

Nibbles-Poor you that puppy is a little   keeping you up at night  

Tash-Have fun in your meeting   and dont blame me  

Myra-As for you about rubbish   

Ali-Your just jealous you werent here to take part  

Jules-Have a wonderful holiday and another month waiting will do your body good


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning all 

Emma & Jules Good luck for today    

Thankyou everyone for your well wishes, I'm feeling a little more human toady, but throat remains very sore.  My DH came home from work last night with lots of lovely easy to eat fruits for me to nibble on today.

The cyber clinic seems to be coming along nicely, so Tash was it agreed that you are the cleaner or did Emma find you another job  , only joking.

Hi to all you other ladies, hope you all have a good day love Bali x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh Emma, can i just say that your job is pretty amazing to pay for your IVF!  Are there any vacancy's love Bali x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning All

Trying to play catchup on 2 days worth so sorry if I miss anyone

Good luck to Emma and Jules for the thaws today - I will pop in and say hello to them on my way past tomorrow.

Emma - we will start the jabs tomorrow - I now have an appointment at 10.30am to get my baseline scan done and get the drugs and tx plan!!  No I'm not sending you a gimps mask!! I could send you a gimp though - save you paying your cleaner!     

Tash - the shoot was for a company called Tickleberry (you can google them) They sell all sorts of interesting chastity devices among other things! We were doing product shots - a bit like the ones already on their site featuring the models (which were taken by me 2 years ago!)  It was a really good fun day.    Oh and the flutterings sound like the babies to me! It feels weird at first, almost like nothing but you will soon get to recognise it's them!

Bali - I hope you are feeling better hun - take lots of vit c and echinacea too to boost your immune systme. No playing the pink oboe for you and DH then!

Bendy - nice to see you hun - when are we going to hit the local starbucks??

Monkey - I wondered about your name change! the 7 on the end will bring you lots of luck 

Chelseabun - a financial analyst! I'm not too good with numbers - In fact I'm looking for a decent accountant, does anyone know a good one?

YOu lot cracked me up with your clinic talk - I wish I had been able to log on yesterday now! So we have a sonographer, a midwife a nurse and a cleaner lol - ooo and 2 first aiders, we will need them after some of you got bashed by the mods for being naughty again!!! 

Nibbles - Have you got any new pics of the puppy?? You'll have to walk miles and miles to tire him out!

Hi ALi - how are you these days??

Hi Myra!

The blasts issue is an interesting one - the HFEA waffled on about how it was better to do this to increase the chance of success, they didn't seem to take into account that some clinics don't do this unless you really really push for it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bali-Glad your feeling a bit better   your d/h is a sweetheart isnt he   no vacancies although if this new girl doesnt get her finger out soon she will have the tin tack (words of my boss)  

Just had the call from woking 5 out of 6 embies looking great the other one is ok so far but has a cracked shell but there keeping it out to see how it develops   

I get another update tomorrow  

Elly-  good luck tomorrow   can you sing to them when you go past maybe kumbi arrrrrr


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Emma that sounds great     thinking    all day today and keep us posted love bali x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh thanks Bali   you never know you could be delivering one of my embies


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

It would be a pleasure emma and an honour, you never know    Come on embies


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

What you doing today is it another day on the sofa tucked up


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls, just a quickie as off to work soon, dh back tonight yippee...

Emma, great news on your embies   

Jules, looking forward to hearing your news also hun  

Hi everyone else, catch ya laters


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

YEP,

The sofa, a blanket, antibiotics, water, fruit, TV, DVD's and of course my laptop and FF.  What an exciting life i lead   

Have a good day at work myra

love Bali x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

What do you mean Bali   FF is GREEEEAAAATTTTTT  

Myra-Have a good day at work, now your leaving you can doss a bit cant you   glad your d/h is home tonight


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

I wasn't talking about FF, but about being ill and lounging on the sofa.  Roll on FF as its keeping me same love bali x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

It is very quiet today, think Elly is working and Tash must be in the canteen stuffing her face as usual   i have just had sardine and tomato wholemeal rolls x3  and i have a big fuji apple, grapes,cherries,crisps and a rocky bar    

What you having for lunch   i hope your not just eating all fruit you need some carbs too


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Well i'm doing quite well today, had porridge for breakfast, just had tuna salsa with beans for lunch followed by some blueberries and black grapes.  All washed down with a lovely mug of hot lemon and honey.  I don't know how you can concentrate today knowing that your embies are out of the freezer at WN, i would be beside myself.  God i'm dreading how our treatment will make me feel and act, love bali x thinking of you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sounds like a healthy lunch and if im right blueberries are packed with vit c  

 im used to all this tx lark now honey, it just goes over my head   my 1st tx ask wildcat i was   everytime i had to wait for a call about my bloods (mild ohss) dont get me wrong the way the drugs affect your body isnt great, hot sweats, mood swings,weird dreams,tiredness the list goes on, just warn your d/h that things could be difficult for him for a few weeks


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh god help him!  I get weepy with my normal period, so i guess i'll become an emotional wreck for a few weeks.  But to be honest i don't really care, just feel i would do anything to get pregnant now, and do whatever it takes.  

The blueberries are very good for you and low in caleries as i am on a diet you know!  Did reach my target but have gained a few unwanted pounds in last couple of months.  My diet club leader is making me write everything down this week , which is making me eat less as i think, oh i can't write that down so i don't eat it .  Was going to up the old exercise this week but then i went down with this, damm   

Love bali x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bali-Cant you lie about what you have eaten     get one of those trampettes i have one and its great   but when your bouncing up and down you need to stop for a poo


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

I could lie about what i'm eating but the only person i would be lying to is myself in the long run.  Sorry i know it sounds a bit heavy but thats how it is.  My weight has to come down for out treatment this year.

The trampette sound good, but is the poo part of the effects of jumping up and down  

That could work if thats the case just before my weekly weigh ins  
love bali x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

as soon as i start bouncing i can feel i need a poo   my d.f always tells me to go before but i cant go before as dont feel the need   then when i have been bouncing a while i have to go  

I cant understand you not wanting to lie just wanted to see if you would


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Emma you ought to write a health warning for the trampette  , or a healthy alternative for regular bowel motions, you could put the laxative companies out of business  

I have been very naughty with the diet over last few months so no i wouldn't lie, but if the circumstances were different i might  

Bali x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

There you go another job role for the clinic   anyone want a colonic dont bother i will monitor your progress on a trampette


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

You'll a real tonic for my tonsillitis, by the way, wheres Tash?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

so glad im making you feel better   Tash has probably eaten so much she cant carry her load up the stairs   

Tash love you really


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Maybe a turn on the trampette would help her


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm still around, doing a bit of housework today so on and off!

Emma that is great news about your embies!! I will sing to them (let's hope I don't get thrown out! my singing isn't great!!!)

Bali - Emma was terrible on her first go - phoning me up crying all the time (she made me late to the haordressers one day!!)    now look at her - nerves of steel!! I think though being serious now, that we all go through that the first and even the 2nd time as it is a very scary process, but once you have experience and knowledge you tend to get to the point where you just do it without even thinking.  I bet you I'm a nervous wreck though in 2 weeks time!!  

Bali - is there anything good on tv at the moment?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya ladies

just popped in to say good luck to Emma for tomorrow     sorry no other personals as I dont really know the "goss" these days   

Well first week back at work this week, new job, lots to learn its ok, dont care really   but its hard to try and fit everything into the day    but I suppose after a couple of weeks I'll be better organised and will know my ar7e from my elbow a bit better  

Anyway hope alls well with the pregger ladies, those starting and in the middle of treatment and of course those deciding whats next

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhhh not while she is preggers   you should know that  


Wildcat-Thanks hun you didnt need to mention i cried to you loads of times  

Cheesy-Glad everything seems to be ok with the job   any chance of you getting on here more often once you have settled in...we can talk about pistachio trees


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Afternoooon ladies

Em lovely news on your little ones hope tomorrow brings good news to


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Bendy   how are you and bubs   any bump yet


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

We are fine thanks   

No no bump, not sure where she is hiding    Is ET still on for Monday?  

Elly have you tried starbucks yet?  I bet you are there everyday actually!  IT looks nice when i have driven past


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Cheesy, how life going with your little one?  When you back to work?  Nothing worth watching on TV, Fflicking between channels, watching a bit of BB on E4.

Wildcats, sorry remind me where your at treatment wise.

Emma, it was a joke!

Bendy, hi hows you today?

Hi to everyone else love bali x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - well ok it wasn't loads of times - maybe once or twice!    you know I love ya   

Cheesy - OMG are you back at work already? Will we see more of you on here now 

Bendy - Yeah I've been in a few times! I'm probably going in later as I need to go to the bank and it's right next door! How can I possible resist


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Sorry the TV update was for wildcats x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Sorry another mistake ! cheesy you are already back at work!  I'm not well, thats my excuse and i'm sticking to it love bali x


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just a quick hello from me, to let you know that they defrosted 3 embroyos this morning, and they all survived the thaw process   I have everything crossed that they divide nicely over night so are good quality for the morning. I am in at 9.15 for transfer.

Emma - Glad that yours are doing well too   

Will catch up later with everyone, but busy handing over my work today.

Much love

Jules xxx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Jules77, good luck for tomorrow, everything is crossed for you darling     Love Bali x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Fab news Jules    

Sending you tons of   for tomorrow!

B.x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Jules - great news on the thaw - I will miss you tomorrow as we aren't there until 10.30.

Bali - not much on tv then, I hate watching the live BB as they keep cutting the sound - far too annoying. I did love the fact that loud mouth Charlie got stuck in that room though while the others had a party!  

I should start my stimms tomorrow - I will also get tx plan so I will know then when EC is. Can't wait now...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Well done hun   good luck for tomorrow    cant believe i have got ages till e/t now  

Bendy-No bump yet  

Bali-I like BB but not on E4 the same reasons as wildcat  

Elly-Yeah ok i will let you off   what you having from starbucks   have you tried the cream caremel like a milkshake its VERY nice


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Great news to Emma and Jules re your embies -    - good luck for et tomorrow Jules

Good luck for tomorrow as well Wildcat

Hi everyone else - sorry for not doing a full round of personals but feeling a bit tired and grumpy today. I think the dregs are kicking in - dh is already treading carefully...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey-Poor you   mind you the cr*p weather probably isnt helping  

Has anyone seen anything about a train derailment in london going to have a look at skynews  hope people are ok


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma yeah there are a few news stories on it - I read it on the Sun this morning (I like the trashy papers!) I think everyone was ok, but I hate to read about things like this, I'm glad no-one was hurt.

Haven't tried the creme caramel yet - I think I will have to as the pic looks lovely!  I have a starbucks card and they sent me a free drink coupon this morning for a new drink they have called a pomegranate and peach frappuccino! Sounds yummy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Will have to get one of those cards how do they work   if it isnt one thing its another on the news all very sad


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

You pick one up at any SB store then put money on it, I usually put £10 or £15 on a time, then next time you go in you only have to swipe the card, it seems a bit at odds as it's not a credit card as such as you have to put money on it to use it rather than using it then paying the bill - but when you register the card on their website they have your address and they send you free stuff  Always tastes better when it's free!  

Yeah the news is sad at the moment - it's much more fun to read you and tash bantering - where is she today?  And where is Gill? Who else is missing?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Is working i think  

Tash-Probably busy working for a change  

I cant get my head around putting money on it instead of paying   i must be having a blonde moment  

Beanie hasnt been on for ages


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah I have the same problem - it seems weird to have to keep charging it up when you can just pay them the cash - but I do it cos I know they will keep sending me goodies, I will let you know how the new pomegrante frapp works out!  

Tash is doing some work! lol 

I have to go up to the docs now to get my clamydia results, seems they didn't send them to me with the others and woking called to ask if I'd done it - almost pooed my pants cos I thought they would stop the tx without it (they called my docs who said there was no sign of the test being done on my history) - don't you just love it when other people screw things up for you!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey bloody nhs    probably be quicker to get woking to do it


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah would have been - they have the results though so I just have to go and collect them - only every time I open the front door it's raining, so I come back to my pc and it stops - I've done this twice now...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

somebody wants your red hair dye to run


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey all !!!!

A quick note to the Irish lady who recently put her flat up for sale on the propertynews.com website: Always remember to clean up the bathroom before letting the estate loose with a camera ...

http://212.100.248.146/images/large/5834613.jpg

And to prove it's real, here's the site it came from before it was hastily removed 

http://www.propertynews.com/brochure.php?r=1&c=1&s=24578796&i=0&p=PNC142330

/links


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeh you two are right I have been working, gosh its been a manic one today    I also had my meeting with HR about maternity.  Need to sort out my dates now and might not tell them about my c section date when I get it so that I get more time off with pay    

Well not had time to catch up but couldn't resist clicking on the link that MrW sent, it took me a while to see but OMG how embarrassing, sure she couldn't get a bigger one  

Emma - great news on your frosties, thats really good going hun.  Best of luck for tomorrow     Let me know won't ya cause I won't be on line.  I'm seeing dirty dancing  

Jules - great news about your frosties too and good luck for tomorrow   

Cheesy - hope the job is going ok.

Bendy - can't believe you don't have a bump but then its still really early days and you are very slim anyway 

Elly - have you spilled the beans on your job yet  

Gill - good luck tomorrow  

Bali - hope you feel even better tomorrow

Well thats not bad going seeing though I haven't read through properly.  Hello to everyone else.

Have a good weekend everyone xx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Paris* and *Jules* - Glad your embies are doing well after the Thaw. They sound like strong little uns to me.

*Wildcat * - Good luck for your first injection.

Caro


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Evening all,

Can hardly keep up with you all today, unfortunately my job has got in the way of my FF addition today and I have had to do some work!  

Emma and Jules77 - fab news on your frosties

Bali - hope you are feeling better

Wildcat - good luck with your first injection.  

Sorry this is short and sweet, but off shopping now for a new bed (worn the old one out with all this TTC business).

Debs


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

MrW-How funny   never seen one in gold before  

Tash-Have a good day tomorrow watching dirty dancing   dont be jumping on that stage as im sure you can dirty dance  

Chelseabun-Pmsl good luck bed hunting   and no trying them out in the showroom now  

Caro-Thanks


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - yeah you are probably right, It's bad enough at the gym when I get all sweaty as the dye tends to come out and I get a red streaky face! nice......

Tash - I thought everyone knew what I did for a living already, but for those who don't I'm an adult/fetish/kinky/pervy  photographer     

Chelsea bun - If you are buying a matress get a memory foam (Tempur or some other make) - they are AMAZING and worth every penny. I Adore ours and wouldn't buy anything else ever again!!

Caro - thanks hun, we aren't worried as we are old pros now (that's professional not prossy!)

MrW - trust you to find this! lol Perhaps you can get me one for our anniversary tomorrow seeing as you will be on a ban soon


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcats-   for tomorrow   are you doing anything special  

Another person for our clinic a photographer to take lovely baby pics when there born  

Might send d/f out to the shop later as fancy some horlicks to keep me warm in this poo weather   just looked in the cupboard and the horlicks is quite hard even though the sell by date isnt till end of 2007


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Congrats to Paris and Jules  frosties   
Bali glad your feeling better.
Wildcats......good luck tomorrow with your jabs, r u on cetrotide as well   
Monkey......sorry to hear dr is not going well.  
Myra....have got the immodium and mossie spray sounds like i will need it  
Not much goss from me......have some thyroid issues, low TSH and high ATA so off to see Mr S after me holiday.
Love to you all xxxxx
Gilly willy where are youuuuuuuuuuu....miss uuuuuuuuuuu......love uuuuuuuuuuuu xxxxxx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcat - those Tempur mattresses, are they really warm or do they ventilate well? I'm soooo tempted, we have got to get a new mattress but it's a big investment...


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - Thanks  the most special thing is probably going to Woking to get the drugs and officially start tx! other than that I expect we will pop into the shops and spend money on things we don't need, and also Chris has said he is taking me out to dinner! Next year is the big one as it's 10 years married so I'm hoping to be celebrating with a baby then 

Emma - do you like the chocolate horlicks? I LOVE that one, it's sooo yummy and it's not that bad on calories too!

Ali - yeah on cetrotide and menopur same as before! I'll do the first cetrotide jab on Saturday morning. Ali - look out for anything with citronella for mossies and bugs - when I was in the US our friends gave us these wristbands and they worked brilliantly! (I get eaten alive out there)

Nibbles - they are quite warm but they are SOOOOO comfy, I recommed you try one out for sure. We paid £600 for ours in the Debenhams sale last year, I think it's a Slumberland one and I am so in love with it, it is especially comfortable when you are pregnant as it supports everything, I also have a pillow and a new thing called a leg spacer which saved my back and supported my tummy when I was pregnant! Check out this link and look at the tempur leg spacer - I only paid $25 for mine in the US from Bed bath and beyond, they seem to be more expensive here 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tempur-Leg-Spacer/dp/B000RE5L3K


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well have a lovely day Elly and Chris hopefully its a lucky omen you starting on your anniversary   

Ali- 

Good luck to jules tomorrow   
Good luck to jellybabe who is also starting tomorrow   

Good luck to the wildcats


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks Em!!!  Good luck to you too hun, I'll be waiting to hear how your frosties are growing - keep an eye on your post box as I hope I made todays post and there is something on it's way to you          

Good luck Jules for tomorrow, I'll be there after you so we won't see each other but I'll be thinking of you at 9am when I know you'll be sat waiting to meet your embies!       

Good luck to jellybabe too        

And good luck to me


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Thank you for my good luck messages  

Well I'm gonna join in with the good lucks too

Emma -     sending growing and dividing vibes your way

Jules - same to you too and big sticky ones also    

Wildcats - big day tommorow - hope all goes well and happy anniversary    

Monkey - sorry you are feeling it a bit - not long to go now before you get your bfp  

Debs - I think you start soon too so     to you

lots of love to all those taking time out, in limbo land, waiting to start, on 2ww and carrying little beans and anyone else that I may have missed


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

I know it is a bit sad to ask   but could someone bump my bubbles up to end in 7 so I can start the jabs with some luck. 

Thanks


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

good luck to everyone with important events happening soon- there are so many postive vibes around it MUST result in some BFP's!!!
I have heard so many good things about those TEMPUR mattresses- you got a real deal in the Debenhams sale - I had heard they cost about £1000- a real bargain!
Hope everyone's stabbing is going well!
Do you all chat if you meet up at the hospital or do you all sit there not knowing what anyone looks like!!!Just curious!!!
Going to buy my relaxation CD's this weekend.
Hope everyone has a good one- apparantly the rain is meant to stop for a couple of days.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Jellybabe.....thinking of you    sorted your bubbles for you as well
       for emma and jules and the wildcats for tomorrow.
My neighbour has a tempur mattress and she swears by it, i had a lie on it and it is amazing.
Happy damn fri for tomorrow....looks like the weather is going to be fine for the weekend so hopefully will be able to cut the grass and dead head. My toms and courgettes are looking very sad and the local squirrel has learnt how to get to the bird feeders which i have hanging on my washing line.....he has fallen off a few times, its quite hilarious to watch.
Have a great weekend girls.....catch up real soon......xxxxxxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hello  
well done jules good luck for tomorrow 

emma hope they keep doing their thang!   I do have some sympathy for our other halfs but sometimes none specially when he reacts just as bad as me   I keep threatening to dose him up too   just to even things out.. but he may grow man boobs or something   

wildcats congrats for tomorrow  and good luck too  

jellybabe good luck with your 1st jab  

monkey sorry you're having a bum day ..had one of those too   

nvh ca'nt believe you're 18 weeks already already! yeah traffic should start easing off now make all your lives easier  

caro congrats on being 12 weeks  

bali hope you're feeling better  

hi ali how you doing? my toms are dying  all that f***ing effort   
its still   now as I'm typing   

clareber shall pm you re: blasts  

hi myra did I do congrats for your job   if not congrats   great news for tx too   comon then when you going to join us?

jules forgot to say sorry to hear about your accident but glad you're alright.. have fun on your hols  

hello to you other ladies and lurkers not that you're not ladies iykwim  

had a bum day too ..someone told me how 'fat' I'm looking at the moment.....  exact words  and then went on to say you still haven't got children then...  so had a wee cry round the corner 
still waiting for pesky af and no sign..stimming will most probably be delayed now.. 
and had a big blazer this evening with dp cause he served me salad with mud on...which I then chucked across the room 
so a bit of a bum day for me  

did have a few good moments got some flowers and choccy's and jewellery from my students ........

and an air wick push button smelly spray thing with batteries     ...like you do  ... and no she's never been to my home   
I should probabaly add my students have only been in ENgland a couple of months and outside of the eeu !.. can only presume she thought it was perfume   she looked very anxious when she gave it too me ...god knows what my facial expression was.. but I did my best to look over joyed by it   

well better go to bed as I'm up at the crack tomorrow..

night all
alisha x


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Just a quick one from me to say excellent news for Emma and Jules               

Well we're all packed and only one more sleep to go before we jet off. Yippee  

Take care all and good luck to everyone.

Love Jules LH x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

have a great time


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Alipali - thanks so much for sorting my bubbles        

Alisha - what a spiteful person    some people just have no idea that what they say could be hurtful. Nice to have a variety of pressies from your students   what do you teach  

Emma & Jules -


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning All we are off very soon so just a quickie from me

Clareber - you can find them cheap in sales so if anyone plans to buy one - wait till they are reduced! My best friend also has one now and she swears by hers too - once you have slept on one you will never go back to a regular matress! I figured it's worth the £££ as you spend 8 hours a day using it! 

Alisha - Sorry you had a bad day hun, it just sucks when that happens, the person who said those nasty things with you is not very nice, how inconsiderate and rude     

JulesX - where are you going? I think I missed something!

Ali - I have toms and cucs growing too! Mine are doing OK at the moment, I've been feeding them and put slug pellets down to try and keep them alive this year! I have one cucumber that is growing fast and the toms are all on their way too!

Jellybabe - I bumped your bubbles up a bit more 

For everyone:


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Just had a look on the debenhams site to see what they have - here are a few links to tempur type matresses - Tempur is just a brand name so you don't have to have one of theirs as they are the most expensive!

http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10001_10001_60816_326808_-1

http://www.memory-foam-warehouse.co.uk/products.php?cat=27

Seems you can get a good one for £250 - £400 these days! BARGAIN!!!! 

/links


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all - grumpy girl here  . Wish I was still in bed this morning but at least it's Friday. Can't wait for the weekend! No further s/e effects apart from feeling grumpy and tired so no different to normal PMT really. DH is being very sweet and looking after me so he's escaped any major earache so far!

Good luck this morning Jules -   

Emma - do you get a daily update on your embies then?    Hope they kept dividing nicely overnight.

Mr and Mrs Wildact - happy anniversary - have a romantic trip to WN and good luck for your first jab tomorrow   - when is ec planned for then?

Alisha - I can't believe what that horrible person said to you.   Really not what you need at all at this time. Hope af turns up really soon - when is your b/l scan booked in for? Lucky you for all the presents....

Have a great holiday Jules x

Hi Ali - good to "see" you - not long to that lovely holiday!

Jellybabe - thanks! good luck for today    - only 6 weeks now until your BFP

NVH - enjoy dirty dancing. Sad I know but I have already seen it twice - it's very cheesy (as you can imagine but v feel good!)

Hi Clareber, Nibbles and Caro - anyone else out there?


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Wildcat - Tried out the memory foam mattress yesterday and I really liked it, but DH didn't.  I made him go and try it 3 times, but still he didn't like it.   Seems we have ended up with a pocket sprung one - whatever that means - still cost £400!!!  It was still very comfy - far better than our knackered old bed and mattress  .   PS: Happy Anniversary!

Jellybabe - start the dregs tomorrow evening.  Hopefully the 2 weeks will fly by - they did last time.  

Emma and Jules   

Monkey - not long before I join you with the dregs.   When is your baseline scan?

Well better go and do some work (for a change).

Debs


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for doing that for me Wildcat   who hooo double 77s   now I just have to go into the garden and find a four leaf clover   

Good luck today with picking up your plan and drugs and happy anniversary to you and MrW  
Is it steak for dinner tonight  

Monkey - glad your dh is looking after you   when do you start stimming  

Chelseabun - good luck with jabbing tommorow


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning everyone

Just a quick hello and good luck to everyone going to WN today and Emma hope your embies are doing good     

Will catch up properly later Love Bali x


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Bali, Jellybabe and Debs

My baseline scan is a week on Monday (July 16th) and then all being well I should start stimms then. This week has gone pretty quickly so hopefully next week will as well. Having acupuncture tomorrow so hopefully that will bring on af early next week.

xx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning Ladies,

Thanks for all your good wishes. I am officially PUPO  
Rather amazingly all 3 of the embies divided. One was a 4 cell and the other 2 were 2 cell.
We had the 4 cell and the best of the 2 cell transferred. One of the embies was a little naughty and got stuck in the tube thing so it took two attempts to get them safely deposited.
I am now tucked up in bed, having a little rest, and thinking positive thoughts.

It is Oscars turn today to be poorly. Spike and Ebony are now back to normal but still have one sick kitten!
The vet said that as they were hand reared they didn't get the imunity from their mummy which is why they have all reacted to their jabs. Poor DH has been in to the vets every day this week, with one of them! Lucklily a couple of doeses of antibiotic seems to sort them out!

Emma - Sending lots of positive vibes to your embies that they are developing nicely.  
Hope - Sending you lots of postive vibes too. I hope you are doing ok on the 2WW.  
Bali - I hope that you are feeling better today.
Jules - Are you all packed and ready for your holiday? Have a fab time and you will come back all nice and relaxed and ready to start tx again.
Ali - Not long till your holiday as well. Bet you can't wait.
Nibbles - Hope you manage to catch up on your sleep soon that your mischevious puppy is preventing you having!
Minow - Another busy weekend for you, I hope you are ok.
Cheesy - It must suck being back at work but we all Hope to see you on here a bit more often.
Monkey - Sorry you are feeling grumpy, can you treat yourself to something nice?
Jellybabe - Good luck with your first D/R jab tonight and for Chelseabun tomorrow.
Alisha - Here is an A/F dance for you               
Wildats  . Hope you got on ok at WN this morning. We didn't leave until about 10.15 so must have just missed you.

Have been thinking about what job I could do in our virtual clinic .... you will need office staff, and I am very organised, so I could look after the admin side of things. BTW do we all get free treatment for ourselves!!

Talk laters,

Jules B  xxx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Monkey2007

Next week will fly by, I'm sure.  Have you tried Reflexology, as when i have it done it usually triggers my  .  I've never had acupuncture, whats it like?  

I'm feeling a little batter today so the antibiotics must be working but low and behold i got my   last night with a vengeance 

Jules B, congratulations on a successful transfer           rest up today and     

Love Bali x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon all  

Elly and Chris once again   have a great day, and i bet it IS steak tonight   thanks for the pressie will call you later as my middle ear infection woke me up and i have been a bit pukey and dizzy   Hope everything went well at woking  

Jules-Congratulations on being PUPO   you not having blasts this time then  

Monkey-i hope acup lifts your mood for you hun  

Jellybabe-Good luck with your jab 

Bali-How are you feeling  

Alisha-What a nasty person to say that i would of    them who cares what anyone else thinks honey there just bitter and twisted  

JulesX-Have a great holiday you deserve it  

Ali-  

Gill-Good luck today   

Clareber-hope your shopping was fun


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

At the airport sharing a bottle of wine with DH. I hate flying!

Well done Jules for being PUPO. Good Luck Emma hope you had good news today!

Using DH's phone to send this. He is such a gadget freak!!!

Boarding soon!

Love to all,

Jules LH x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bloody hell Jules your desperate arent you   what are you going to be like being away for 2wks with out FF   have a safe flight hun


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Just an update had the call 4 embies doing well at 4 cell and 1 at 3 cell so they are thawing my two day 2's    they will call me back later


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Great news Emma.  

Plenty of    from me.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi All

We are officially doing treatment again - yaaayyyy. My lining was 3.6mm which they say is good for now as I still have AF, and I'm booked in to have EC on the 18th July and ET on the 20th - which means I will only be stimming for 10 days! Seems fast to me but I will go with whatever works! 

Great news Emma as I said in the text I waved and sang to your embies this morning! lol      OF COURSE it's steak tonight! but I'm going to have lobster with it AND I'm going to have a desert too   We are going back to a place we went once before and while it wasn't cheap the food was lovely!

Jules we didn't get there till 10.40am as the M3 was a nightmare, the clinic was really busy this morning!  Congrats on being PUPO - make sure you get lots of rest now       I hope the kittens get well soon.

Bali - acupuncture is OK, I did it first time round but it didn't do anything for me except hurt my ears (yeah they put needles in your ears and they HURT) all the others were fine and you can hardly feel them. Reflexology is way nicer!

Chelsea - thats a shame your DH didn't like the matress - they do feel weird at first, I found that for the first 2 nights as did my friend. At least you got a new matress though - so you will still be comfy.

JulesX - you are very sad logging on from your DH phone! now go and have a nice holiday!!!

We are off out now to Basingtoke, I just bought some gorgeous shoes in the sale in Faith in Woking and they had another pair I liked but not in my size so we are going to see if I can find them somewhere else! Any excuse for shoes


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Happy shopping   poor Chris   wow i cant believe your only stimming for 10days   i want the sp   will call you later when your back  

Chelseabun Good luck for your jab tomorrow


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Hello Wokies!

Emma - Glad your frosties are doing well, wishing you lots of luck for your super cycle      PS you have a very friendly voice 

Gilly - Thinking about you 

Wildcat - So much luck to you both for this cycle, you truly deserve some happiness    

Tash - Haven't heard from you for a while   hope those twinnies are keeping you busy!   

Sho - Congratulations on 12 weeks! 

Jules - Enjoy your break! 

Hi to all the new faces who won't know who on earth i am! 

and hi to all the old faces lurking 

Good luck everyone!

As you can see i am having EC tomorrow! Very excited and nervous  

Take care!

Pots
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Good luck tomorrow honey   and  i havent got a friendly voice Mrs Mouse with the well spoken accent 

[fly]      For Pots lovely eggs      [/fly]

Just had another call the two day 2 embies havent survived the thaw  which now i look back im glad i had another fresh cycle in march instead of relying on those two embies  they will call again tomorrow and if they have 5 lovely looking 8 cells then they will go with them for monday  other wise they may need to thaw some of my day 3's


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

DH thinks i sound like a 5 year old on the phone   better that than a manly voice though  

Thanks for your good luck post Em  

Sorry your day 2s didn't make it   like you said, it's a good job you didn't have to rely on them in March.  You have an army in storage so i'm sure they will get the right combo  

Lots of       for your frosties


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Pots - good luck for ec tomorrow    - how are you getting on at argc? 

Emma -good luck for those embies overnight    Sorry to hear about the day 2 ones but I am sure you will have 5 lovely 8 cells tomorrow. It must be stressful waiting for that call every day!
What time are you in on Monday?


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Sorry pressed post before I had finished - it's been a long week

Jules - congrats on being PUPO - have a lovely relaxing weekend with dh waiting on your hand and foot   

Wildcats - hurrah for starting treatment - that's so quick! I won't even have had et by the time you get your BFP.

Bali - acupuncture is fine - it very rarely hurts although it is a bit of a strange sensation. I find it pretty relaxing. My mum thinks I'm mad and it's a complete waste of money and sent me that article yesterday from the Telegraph saying that it could reduce the chances of tx working but I'm sticking with it!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Jules, congrats hun on being PUPO   hope little Oscar is better soon

Emma, all sounds good hun, sorry about the 2 day embies not making it, but you have loads of really great ones my love, i am looking forward to hearing that you are PUPO soon to   

Wildcats, yippee, on the way, so pleased for both of you, happy anniversary and happy shoe hunting  

Pots, all the luck in the world for e/c tomorrow hun, will be looking out for your news   

Monkey, getting closer to the stimms hun and all those horrible d/r side effects will disappear  

Alisha, thanks for the goodwishes on my new job, not doing tx until Oct/Nov, need to settle in new job first, hope the d/rs are going ok  

Ali, only joking about the imodium, i only used it once and that was me being paranoid, everytime i go abroad i take a case load as i always think i am going to get the trots   take plenty of suncream though as it will be hot, hot, hot 

Goodluck to all those about to start treatment and all those currently going through it and a big HELLO to everyone else

DH home and got a lovely bottle of perfume, so i am smelling all sweet and lovely today   although i always do 

Catch you all later xxxxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh nearly forgot, hope that you are having a great time at Dirty Dancing Tash   l bet you are strutting your stuff hun


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon girls,

Had a nice relaxing few hours snuggled on the sofa with my furbabies watching Happy Feet. The dancing baby Mumble always makes me laugh.

Ebony says hello to you all. She is sitting on my lap with her head and paw on my arm which is making typing a little tricky  

Emma - Sorry to hear that the day 2's didn't survive the thaw. I hope that the 5 you have on the go at the moment keep dividing well overnight.   
I had the day ones thawed and transfered today. I have tried a day 3 transfer and a blast but they didn't work, so maybe getting them on board sooner will make the diference this time  Otherwise we will try another blast transfer next time.

Wildcats - well done on getting started again. Hope you managed to find that pair of shoes you liked, and have a wonderful dinner to celebrate you anniversary.

Jules LH - Can't believe you logged on from the airport! Have a fantastic time.

Monkey - How are you feeling today? Hope the D/R blues have passed. 

Pots - Was wondering how you were getting on! Fingers crossed that you get lots of juicy eggs tomorrow   

Myra - Glad DH is home and brought you some lovely perfume.

Have a lovely weekend everyone.

Jules B xxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

PM ME FOR ANY CHANGES!!! 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out

 Waiting for Appointments 









Posh24 waiting to find out about egg share. Waiting on blood tests.
Bali

 Waiting to Start 








Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
Miracle1978 
ballimac
BarneyBear
Sarah38
Budgie
Angie - 3rd ICSI attempt towards end of 2007 (date tbc)
Beanie
AliPali Starting again Oct/Nov
Julesx starting again Aug
Minow
Strawbs 
Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
Myra waiting to start FET 
Gill 
babydreams219 waiting to start Aug / Sep
Clareber

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Chelseabun - Starts D/R 7th July
Sukie - Starts D/R 13th July

DownRegging









Alisha - started D/R 25th June
Monkey2007 - started D/R 2nd July. (B/L scan on July 16th)
Jellybabe - Starts D/R 6th July

Stimming









Pots at ARGC (E/C 7th July)
Emma FET (E/T 9h July)
Wildcats (E/C 18th July and E/T on the 20th )

 2WW PUPO !! 









HopeSpringsEternal (E/T 29h June)
Jules 77 FET (E/T 6th July)

 Waiting for First Scan -  









 BEANS ON BOARD 









Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 26- 09-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 
NVH BFP EDD 06-12-2007 TWINS  
Bendybird EDD 12-12-07 
Mi Mi EDD 17th Dec 07 
Sumei EDD 2nd Jan 2008 
Caro EDD 15th Jan 2008 
Saz24 EDD 16th Jan 2008 
Sho28 EDD 18th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Nibbles EDD 28th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Hoopy EDD 6/2/08 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 weighing 8lb 3 oz


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Evening All!

 everyone for the anniversary wishes 

Well I went to Faith in Basingstoke and they had the shoes I was looking for in the right size, but the one they brough out from the back had a different pattern to the one on the stand! argh. I'm going to try the Camberly store tomorrow. I also looked online and got sidetracked by the el dantes shoes - OMG I want them ALL!!!! (and the boots!) - I'm having a shoe day today! check them out... http://www.faith.co.uk/productlist.aspx?cid=102&language=en-GB

We did the Menopur jab at 8pm, I notice they have given us thinner needles this time and they hurt even less, I hardly felt it (I have lots of jelly bits to stab though!) I still have some of the old grey ones, I dont' think I'll use them!

Emma - nice chatting to you earlier, sorry the 2 didn't make it but at least you got to find that out now instead of as a last resort in March, I'm hoping you won't need to thaw any more    

Potsworth! Hello stranger how are you doing?? Good luck for EC tomorrow - let us know how you get on   

Myra - what perfume did DH buy for you?

Jules77 - I still haven't seen Happy feet, must get a copy sometime as I love those animated movies. Thanks for updating us on the list, its good to see my name on there actually doing something 

Monkey - yes it is fast, I love the short protocol! First injection done 

I am absolutely stuffed now, I had fillet Steak and lobster for dinner which was delicious, followed by a huge red berry sundae. I feel like a total porker now! We are off now to watch a movie or something, have a fun night

 to Jules!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Glad you had a nice day out and get you with your dinner   

Jules-I see what you mean honey the 4 cell ones worked for me 1st time so keep   

Monkey-They havent told me what time im in yet  

Off to watch BB and d/f buying me chinese


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girls,
See i said it would be a sunny Sat......going to cut the grass in a bit    
Pots....good luck with EC today, thinking of you   
Jules 77...congrats on being PUPO   
Other Jules ....hope you have a great holiday 
Emma...great news on your frosties   
Wildcat......sounds like you had a great night out, i have never tried lobster ....glad your first jab went ok.....thinner needles sounds good....i wonder if it had anything to with us all moaning that they were blunt??
Monkey........hope your feeling bit cheerier...the sun is out so that should help   
Myra...ah how sweet of dh....did you miss him   
Good luck with your jabs...chelsea and jellybabe
Gill...come out come out whereever you r    
Tash.......Happy Birthday for Monday   
Bali....glad to hear your feeling better   
Have a great weekend....xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone  

I got 16 eggs!  

Thanks to everyone for Em and Gilly for lovely texts, very sweet.

Had a nap already, feeling a bit nauseous trying to drink lots and rest, very happy with it all!

See you soon

Pots
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon

Pots    well done girly and good luck for the call tomorrow   

Ali-I suppose your gardening today  

Well what an eventful day, had to see the dr on call today at Epsom hospital as i rung nhs direct as again i was woken with the dizziness and nausea and also he had to call Mr S who was at parkside doing his clinic there this morning, all ok i have Labrinthitus (sp) again   so was given more tablets and there ok to take with ivf and pg etc   Mr S said seeing as there isnt an infection i would be fine to take the steroids from today   Apparently one pupil was smaller than the other and the dr made me laugh by saying that normally happens when someone is in a coma   but im fine now bit sicky still but hopefully will be ok  

The lovely Sue called me to wish me well and also spoke to the embryologist there is no need to thaw anymore as we have for beautiful looking grade 1/2 embies x2 8 cells and x1 6 x1 7 cell she said that they like them to be between 6-8 on day 3 so all looking promising  
E/t on monday at 9.30 with the lovely Mr C


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well done Pots, 16 eggs is fantastic hun, hope you get good news with your call tomorrow  

Emma, hun poor you, i bet that was scary, hope you start to feel better soon, well done embies, so pleased that they are all coming along so nicely for you, goodluck on Monday, i will be looking out for your news when i get home from work, well done hun    

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all enjoying the sunshine, finally abit of good weather, have a good weekend xxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - congrats on the embie news, it looks like you will have to re-freeze some!! I hope you are feeling better now - we know you are a bit dizzy  sometimes but I don't want to hear you are in a walking coma!!
Oh and yeah, I am a







but I don't care - I enjoyed every mouthful!!!   

Pots - 16 eggs! wow well done you    Will they call you tomorrow with an update on fertilisation?

Ali - lobster is lovely when it's grilled nicely. My best ever was in Jamaica when one of the locals went fishing there on the spot and got one for us while we swam in the pool - then we gave it to the guy who was grilling burgers by the pool and they serve it with melted butter - too divine.... Wanna come do my garden?


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Wildcat, well done on getting the 1st jab over with, i would love to do a sp, it goes so quickly and no horrible d/r, hope those ovaries are starting to get busy hun


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Myra - they had better be starting to get biggy down there! I will have words with them if they don't. The lady who scanned me yesterday did comment that it looks like there are lots of follies there ready to grow so that was encouraging!

The sp rocks, I hate waiting!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi girls a flying visit

Pots Well done 16 is great 

Emma Good luck on Monday  How many will they allow you to have put back? Hope you are feeling better 

Hi to everyone else 

Sukie


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening  

Sukie-Thanks honey   well we have signed for two so thats what we will push for   

Elly-All sounds good if there are loads of follies waiting    glad you enjoyed your dinner last night  

Myra-Thanks chick   are you working this weekend  

Anyone know how to get rid of ants   i bought some killer but doesnt seem to be killing them all   oh yeah, it has to be pet friendly


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

We have...

           

12 embies!   

Out of 16 eggs 3 were immature.  Mr T wanted us to have part IVF part ICSI as it is our first Tx and said he felt more comfortable with that.  So 6/6 allocated to ICSI fertilized and 6/7 allocated to IVF fertilized.

The Embryologist thinks we wil most likely have blastocyst transfer, we are just so chuffed.  We've never made an embryo before, waited so long and this feels so surreal to have 12 beautiful embryos sitting at the clinic  

I will be back for personals later on today or tomorrow morning i promise, we're going to celebrate getting this far  

Love to everyone  

Pots
xx


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi,
just seen the list keeping everyone up to date with where everyone is....great idea...however we need some BFP results in there to keep everyone going. Good luck to everyone having EC/ET this week...and as for TWW....hope you are both managing to while away the hours and they are flying by....no such luck I presume!
POTS...so many embryos...such great news...I hope lots of us can say the same soon...what do ARGC say about blasts out of interest? Do they too only go for it if lots of embryos?
Thanks for the advice about going away whilst dregging- as I have not done this for a while was not sure how feasible that would be...drugs to take etc.
Hope everyone has a loveley sunday- the weather is gorgeous- just had a fab walk and feel great- need to bottle this feeling!
C


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Will not be able to get on the computer tommorow so just wanted to say...

Emma - hope everything goes smoothly tommorow, so excited for you   will be thinking of you at 9.30        

Jules - I hope you are putting your feet up and enjoying snuggling with your kitties

Pots -   12 embies   that's fantastic news - good luck for et


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

POTS.....Congrats!!!!!    It will be a strange feeling to me also if we make any embryo's I hope we get that far!!! 

Good luck to the 2WW'S?? How are you getting along?? 

Have a great week.....

We have to give sample and meet the Doc this week!!!  Finally! Can't wait to know what is going on with DH'S Swimmers.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening

Pots-Well done honey bun  who is a clever little mouse 

Jellybabe-Thanks hun how is the d/r going 

Babydreams-Good luck for the meeting the doc and d/h doing his sample bet he cant wait 

Well feeling worse today then yesterday god knows how i will get to the clinic tomorrow 

And Tash happy birthday for tomorrow  you will get me singing down the phone to you AFTER e/t  bet you cant wait


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi All

What a gorgeous weekend we have had, nice to get out and not get wet! Although it encourage me to hoover out the car earlier which wasn't much fun!

Emma - good luck tomorrow hun - I will be thinking of you       Can DH drive you to the clinic? The only thing I can suggest with ants is pouring boiling water from the kettle over where they live. I think there are some pet friendly ant killers out there as we used some a few years ago, and I won't use non pet friendly anything!

Tash - Happy Birthday for tomorrow - I would have sent you a card, but you didn't PM me your address when I asked!     

Pots - congrats - making an embie is the coolest feeling. Knowing they are back inside you is even better. You will be pupo soon 

Clareber - there has been LOADS of BFP's this year from Woking - so we know they do a great job - however you are right - we need a few more! ALWAYS!!!  

Babydreams - tell DH to take his own 'entertainment' for the 'room' the stuff they provide isn't very good! we are considering buying some to take along and leave behind!!


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Just a quickie

well done pots-briliiant number of embies!!

Emma-wishing you all the luck in the world for ET       Hope you will soon start feeling better

Hi to everyone else.

It is official we are getting married 26th Jan!!  Cannot wait

strawbs xxxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello  

Just popped on to wish Emma good luck for ET tomorrow.  I'm sure you'll have 2 beautiful embies waiting for you tomorrow.
                                 
              
Thanks for your pm/post about my birthday   
Oh regarding ants, you can buy some ant traps, we get ours from the garden centre, they are little round disk things and the ants crawl inside, take the poison and go back to their nest. Hey presto ants are gone  
Hope you feel better tomorrow   

Pots - was thinking about you today and loan behold you've got 12 lovely embies. Well done you and N and best of luck for ET    I'm so happy for you, you've waited so long for this  

Elly - you spoke too soon about the weather cause it started peeing it down again    Hope you had a lovely anniversary.  Can't believe you've got follies already  

Babydreams - good luck for dh and his sample  

Ali - hope you managed to cut the grass 

Myra - hope you're still smelling lovely  

Jules - hope your first few days of being pupo has been a relaxing one.  

Gill  

Strawbs -     you must be so excited  

Dirty Dancing was great, Johnny wasn't as rugged/flexible as I would have liked but all in all it was very good.  Takes a lot to beat Patrick Swazye in those days though.  All the girls were screaming when he came out    He had a very fit bod though  

Good night xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Just a quickie to wish Emma goodluck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you hun   hope that you feel better soon

Pots, well done on the embies hun, a great number, what an acheivement  

Tash, me and Patrick, we were just made to be together  

Luv ya all xxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY for tomorrow Tash


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Was Ali cutting the grass or the lady grass?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all

Just popping by to say...............

Em's- good luck with today    Im sure Mr C will do his thang perfectly! hope your feeling better  

Tash- happy birthday girlfriend    , glad you had fun at DD, Im so jealous  

Pots- well done you, 12 little embies is fab news and a good number to pick the bestest, Im so very very pleased for you both    , loads of      for you  

Hi to Ali, Myra, Elly, Monkey,Alisha, babydreams, strawbs,clareber, jelly and everyone, I will catch up properly soon!!!!


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Tash-happy birthday        

Have to say I thought Johnny was not too bad-lovely bod, lots of screaming!(not from me was with dh!)  Found Penny a bit disappointing as we had a stand in!

Morning all 
strawbs xxx


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Just to say...


Emma - Good luck for ET today!   

Tash -  

Hi to Gill, Wildcat, Strawbs, Myra and everyone else i have missed  

Pots
xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello me lovelies

SO many people to remember and I'm bound to forget some so sending you all big  and  but here's a few personals

Em - hope this morning goes well.    

Pots, well done on your fab embies   

Tash   *HAPPY BIRTHDAY*  

Wildcat loving the shoes and    sp is great isn't it!

Babydreams - hope DH enjoys the room!  don't recline the chair!!! 

Jules hope pupo land going well   

Loads a luv and hugs to everyone else.

I have a question about food and weight etc.....Mr C said that he wanted me to aim for 50% protein in my diet. Now that really has proved impossible as a veggie (without cutting out all fruit and veg) so I've started eating meat. a very big step after 18 years of not doing so!!!! I hope you read this MR C!!!!!!!!!!! With DH being of scientific mind we are doing this very scientifically and every morsal of food is weighed and the carbs/protein content worked out and I am managing around the 50% mark. The thing is I am loosing about 1/2 pound a day. Now this would be good if I was over weight and to be honest loosing the first couple of pounds was no problem but I have now reached what I think is probably my ideal weight and really don't think I should loose much more. Has anyone here upped their protein and lowered their carb intake? if so did you find you were loosing weight and did it level off?
I'm thinking I may need to contact the clinic to ask what Mr C reckons as surely me fading away is not going to be very conducive on the baby making front?!

Anyway, enough of all of that. YAY I'm not working today!!!!! You don't know how good that feels. SO I can clean the house and do the shopping and try and get some order back into my hectic life. YAY!!!!!

lol
Minow x


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning ladies,

Just a quick hello from me, as catching the 9.46 train to Exeter.

Emma - Thinking of you today and hope that E/T goes well and that you have some lovely blasts.  
Pots - Well done you on making your little Embies. Sending them lots of   for growing nice and strong ready to be reunited with you.
Tash - Have a wonderful birthday.  

Hope to catch up later when I am at my Mum & Dads, otherwise will be tomorrow.

Much love to everyone

Jules


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Emma - hope you are feeling ok today and good luck with E/T, sorry I didn't get online sooner to wish you luck.

Pots - congrats on your embies, what fantastic news 

Wildcat - hope the jabs are going well.  The sp sounds great.  

Jellybabe - hope the dregs are going ok for you.  My DH has left me with a lovely bruise on one side - not one of his finer moments.  He had had a glass of wine beforehand, so I think this is a lesson to not drink and drive a needle into me!!!  

Tash - Happy Birthday - have a great day

Strawbs - congrats on setting the wedding date

Jules77 - enjoy Exeter and well done on being PUPO

Monkey - hope you dregs are going ok and you are feeling alright.

I am 2 days into the dregs and just want it over with.  Roll on baseline scan and stimms.

Take care and   to everyone else.

Debs


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning everyone

Just a quickie from me cause dashing into a meeting til 12  

Thanks for all your birthday wishes  

Emma - can't wait to hear from you


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Just a quickie,

Emma thinking of you today and can't wait to hear from you                   

Love Bali x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning All,

back fror Amsterdam and straight into a manic day at work!! Just wanted to say hello.

Tash - have a lovely birthday

Emma - hope you are now home and PUPO!! 

Will do some more personals later, hope everyone is OK...


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Happy monday all

Tash - happy birthday! I am glad the sun has come out for you. Have a great day.

Emma - good luck today     - looking forward to hearing from you when you are PUPO. Hope you are feeling loads better today,

Pots - fantastic news on your embies - when are you back in for et?

Fingers - hope you had a great time in Amsterdam!

Debs - well done on starting dregs. I know what you mean about roll on baseline scan! The dregs but is really boring isn't it? I am feeling ok, still a bit PMT-ish and no sign of af as yet but hopefully won't be long now. 

Jules - have fun in Exeter   

Minow - enjoy your day off - hope you get some time to enjoy the sun in between your chores. It must be weird to start eating meat again after all that time! Hope it does the trick though.   

Wildcat - glad you have loads of follies good to go - when's your first scan?

Hi Myra, Gill, Bali, Strawbs, Babydreams, Ali, Clareber and anyone else out there


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hiya Monkey.

Sorry for the PMTish feeling, hope af hurries up for you and is kind when she gets here. stimming before long I hope  

Eating meat is something I am really not enjoying but we'd kick ourselves if we didn't try it (when I say we, dh isn't joining me on it!) I've got to learn to cook it as really been a vegie all my adult life. I just hope it helps, I don't want to go through this for nothing that's for sure! 

I know most, if not all of you are meat eaters and probably think I'm mad to struggle with it but I really do hate it....one things for sure if I ever do have a child I'll make sure they know quite what I've been through to have them   If they ever throw a tantrum I'll throw an even bigger one I reckon!!   

FIngers, hope Amsterdam was fun, sorry your back into manic work.

ChelseaBun, time never does what we want does it. It drags when we want it to go fast and then flies by like a mad thing when we want it to go slow. But you'll be there before you know it.  

Jules have fun in Exeter. I was playing near there yesterday!

Mx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi girls 

Sorry not been posting much - am pretty poorly still, but I am still keeping up with you all! Although it is difficult, you all move so quickly!

Just wanted to wish Emma loads and loads of luck for ET today        Hope it all goes smoothly hun, and you are now PUPO!!!!

Pots - great news on the embies honey!!!

Much love to everyone
Tracy
xxxxxxx


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Morning Wokies!

We have 12 embies going strong!  1 @ 2 cells and 11 @ 4 cells!  The embryologist says she will confirm tomorrow but we'll most likely take them to Blastocyst and have 2 transferred on Thursday   We are so happy and proud of the little guys  

Babydreams - Good luck for your appt!  

Tracy - Sorry you haven't been feeling great.  Looking out for the news of when you start FET    

Emma -  

Minow - It must have been hard being a veggie and high protein.  Pepperami is great for high protein and cheese is high too and apparently bread and eggs of course and white meats.  Maybe you need to add abit of fat to your diet to stop you losing so much weight  

Wildcat - Aah yeah it is a great feeling and as you said i can't wait to have them back with me   Not long till you will be having your eggies collected, it must go so quickly on SP!    

Monkey - Am i being thick or are you previously Monkeylove?  Or a new face?  

Fingers - Glad you enjoyed your break!  How are you?  

Jules - Have fun in Exeter with your parents  

Chelseabun - Hope D/R zooms past for you!  

Hi to everyone i have missed  

Pots
xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Great news Pots - roll on Thursday!    

Yes, I have changed my name from Monkeylove to Monkey2007 - hoping it brings me luck with this fresh tx! 

Minow - sorry the meat eating is not enjoyable but as you say we'll try anything won't we!


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

I was confused and felt you acted like you knew me so thought it can't be a newbie  

Yes i hope it brings you much luck hun


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Pots - hopefully we'll both be celebrating our BFPS by mid-August. I am sure you will with those fantastic embies!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - great news, all looking good for blasts   

Emma - brill news for you too, sorry I missed your call but was in meetings and now dashing out the door to go home.
    

Sorry no more personals but in a rush....

Thanks again for all your lovely birthday wishes


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi all

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NVH    

great news pots  well done hun ...lots of love and luck to those embies for thurs  

emma hope its all good news for you   

jules have a nice break  

how you doing monkey??

minow you poor thing  i was veggie for 15 years and then started eating meat about 5 years ago.. just eat the nice stuff ..and no nasty processed stuff.. but I'm sure you wouldn't eat anything less than.. My dear friend was a 'serious' veggie for much longer than me and now eats meat but eats the whole lot (sausages and burgers..  I couldn't believe it when she said.. don't know about losing weight .. I've just started doing 70g of protein each day (for those eggies ) but no weight loss  I'm counting the calories to make sure I don't go overboard too.

hi miss tc sorry to hear you're poorly .. GET WELL SOON 

hi fingers good to hear from you.. how was Holland?

hey gill what ya been up to?

hi debs .. I know how you feel about the d'regs ..I was thoroughly miserable on it  stimming now  so lets hope its all good for now .. have you got any relax methods in place? acu or reflex or relax cd? may help to smooth the passage.. 

Hi to Ali, Myra, Elly, babydreams, strawbs,clareber, jelly and bendy

started stimming this week and can't remember if its a pint of milk or a litre?? 

ttfn alisha x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi All

Can't stop long as I'm in an open plan office

Minow - well done for eating meat - I think Steak and Chicken are your best bet, I expect you will also be going for organic - if you are losing weight - just eat a few things loaded with calories to bulk up - Chocolate/cakes/anything that you are allowed (try sho's recipie for cake and eat loads!) as I'm sure you don't need to lose any more!

Alisha - It's a Litre of milk - which isn't much more than a pint - it's for the protein so a pint should be ok as long as you are eating other things that give you up to 60g a day.

Tash - are you working on your birthday? 

Hi To Everyone else - Emma I got yout txt - well done


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Alisha,

From my literature, it is a litre of milk a day, but when I was stimming last time the nurse said 1/2 litre was fine.  I am going for the full 1 litre this time.

I am interested in the whole protein conversation - is this because you had problems with your eggies last time? Sorry to be nosy, just out to gleen as much info as possible.

I had a problem after fertilization in that all my embries were fragmented.  

BTW - no relaxation therapies for me!  Maybe I should try some.  Waiting on feedback from clareber on her relaxation cd and if it is any good.  

Debs


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma thanks for letting me know how you got on, well done!!!  Dont go too insane now will you!!  Ten days till test day isnt it??           

Pots fab news about your embies,  your going to have some lovely little ones to choose from there!

Tash happy birthday to you!!!  Hope you got some lovely pressys   

Got to dash, im off shopping, have nothing for my holiday as i thought i would leave it till nearer the time as i would have a bigger tummy but im still in my normal clothes so im just going to get non maternity things as im not showing at all yet  

Take care will pop on later tonight

Love bendy.xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

THe reason for the high protein low carb (WHich is where the problem lies...in order to get 50% protein and eat cakes etc I'd have to be eating whole cows I reckon!!!!!!)

Is because I've been put on Metformin to lower insulin levels which can be high if you have pcos which althouh I don't show classic signs for is possible as I have not many and not that good eggies. (of course we did conceive naturally a couple of months ago but lost it and although it was probably just bad luck and one of those things it could also have been down to my diet which as a veggie was fairly high in carbs....and even more so when I was preg as all I could eat were crackers!)MR C thinks that this (metformin) should be combined with high P low C diet and having resisted for several years we now feel it's our last chance really so are trying it.

It's all to do with Carbs that can increase your insulin levels which somehow through the magic of something or other leads to an increase in male hormones which obviously is not good for eggies. Hence you lower your carbs and increase your protein. 

Mr C also seems to think that red meat has some magic properties that we don't yet know or understand but that it's important to get enough red meat anyway.

So that's it in a nutshell (all be it quite a large nutshell with all my waffle) and of course not being medically minded I wouldn't rely on a thing I say....ask Mr C if in doubt!

I will moniter my wieght for a few days and if it keeps dropping I will be onthe phone asking Mr C what I do about it!

Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon all 

Still feeling pants but have in Mr C's word two perfect blasts   isnt he lovely such a nice man and even told d/f he will have to be doing all the housework for the next few mths   he even told me to laugh whilst having e/t as it improves your chances so we talked about Tash  

Pots-Excellent news honey sounds like your going to have a good crop of blasts   

Chelseabun-Everytime your d/h bruises you slap him around the head that way he will be more careful   also have your thought about taking co enzyme q10 it helped my egg quality loads last time  


Bendy-Cant believe your still in normal clothes   have fun spending the cash  

Wildcat-Please dont tell me your on FF whilst working   

Alisha-Stimming already thats gone quick   good luck  

Tash-Have fun opening your cards  

Minow-Cant believe your eating meat hun, its such a big step and i really hope it helps   gill is very good and has loads of reciepies so im sure she will share   Mr C made me laugh by saying to me make sure you eat loads of protein   didnt mention carbs though  

Monkey-Hope a/f comes soon when is your scan  

Kerry-Did you see any shows in Amsterdam  

Bali-Hope your feeling better  

Jules-I take it your in Devon still bring me a nice cream tea back with you please


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Em

Glad your blasts are safely on board. I love it that mr C tells dh to do the housework. Not that minepays much attention to it past the first couple of days. He tells me not to do it but doesn't do it himself  

Time for some pig for my lunch I think  

Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pmsl   d/f is making bacon (pig) rolls (wholemeal ofcourse)


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Emma,

Sorry you are still feeling pants, but congrats on being PUPO.  

Thanks for the info on co-enzyme Q10 - can i ask what potency you took (seen on the holland and barratt website that you can buy capsules that range from 10mg to 200mg) as I don't want to overcook my eggs!!!    I am only taking Pregnacare, so not sure what the recommended amount should be on top of this.  

Cheers
Debs


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry been busy last few days as getting better so find myself doing more.  

Emma, Hope all went well with you today for FET     Hope your chilling out at home with your feet up.  Let us know soon.

Tash  .  Hope your having a great day so far.  How you feeling hun in general.

Bendy, happy clothes shopping, where you off to on holiday?

Wildcats, how you doing, hows work?  Nearly time for your EC soon, how exciting.  Can i ask, how do they decide which protocol you go on?

Jules77, hows the PUPO going lovie    hope you also taking it easy, enjoying the weather.

Pots, congratulations on all those embies, what a selection you have.   for Thursday.  What time do you go in?

Alisha, hows the stimulating going hun.  Why don't you try some of the alternative therapies, they really work.  When you get feed back about the CD, can you pass it on to me as I'm looking for a relaxation CD also, thanks.

Minow, well done on the meat thing.  It must be soooooooo hard to start eating meat after such a long time, keep up the good work  .  Can i ask what you were playing near Exeter yesterday?  (Just being nosey).

Fingers, how was Holland.  Hope your all refreshed. 

Monkey, i also hope your new name brings you good luck this time round  

Hi to everyone else, and hope your all having a good day and enjoying the sunshine.  I'm feeling a lot better now, still on antibiotics but my throat is back to normal.

Take care love Bali x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bali-Glad to hear your feeling a bit better  

Debs-30mg x3 per day and start now so there in your system, it also helps with blood flow too  

Right off to eat


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Emma on being PUPO love Bali xx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Minow - thanks for the info on the high protein, low carb.  

Emma - just been into town to buy the Q10 thingys and managed to get a great offer (probably the out of date ones they wanted to flog off!) of 100 30mg capsules for £4.99 (down from £19.99), so pushed the boat out and bought 2.  I thought I might as well start them today, so just had my first one.  Here's hoping they work.  

Bali - glad you are feeling better

Debs


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Emma- great news on being PUPO and having 2 perfect blasts on board. Lucky you with the shorter wait as well!   

My scan is not until next Monday so plenty of time for af to arrive. 

xx


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Emma - Again, fab news on your two perfect Blasties!  They should start implanting over the next few days    Really hope this cycle is the one, everything is in place to get a sticky BFP  

Monkey - Good luck for your baseline scan and here is an AF dance


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

ChelseaBun - £5 !!!!! that's a steal for Q10 - it's really expensive (where was it btw  )

Bali - MrsWildcat ordered the treatment that was the same as last time, it worked so why change it!! The short protocol is so much more pleasant then the long one and it gives less time for MrsW to insist that I be injected with something because if she has to undergo then so should I...

Emma - good luck m'dear (I would say we're all rooting for you but I fear you and or Tash would find a double entendre in there somewhere ...)


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

MrWildcat - got them in Holland and Barratt.  Had a look at their online shop and it was the jars with 100 capsules that were reduced from £19.99 to £4.99.  They had sold out on online, so I went into the town where i work and they had them on the shelf.  If I bought the jar of 200 it would have cost £35, so bought 2 lots of 100 for a tenner.  I thought that was a great bargain.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Ems, well done hun, so glad that all went well with the transfer today, 2 lovely blasts, what great news    hope you start feeling better soon, i was thinking about you at 9.15 this morning, so pleased for you  

Pots, well done hun also, sounds like that you have a great number of embies hun, looking forward to hearing your transfer news  

Jules77, hope that the 2ww is going ok hun and not stressing you to much, some time at your mums will do you the world of good  

OMG the thunder is so loud, what horrible weather.....what is happening this summer or should i say lack of summer

Gill, my love, so nice to hear from you, hope that you are well hun  

Tash, hope you are having a great birthday hun, sorry its such a horrible evening to end your birthday with, hope that you have enjoyed the rest of the day. abig birthday hug from me   

Hello everyone else, Wildcats, Minow, Alisha, Monkey, Angie, Bali, Strawbs, Ali, Chelsea, Bendy, and evryone else


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Wow, hail stones and big ones to, my poor babies are both hiding under the bed


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi

Congrats to emma on being PUPO!  sticky vibes coming your way!        

Interesting minow about the protein carbs thing, my acpuncture lady told me about this, but it has never been mentioned to me at wn.  I also have pcos and eat LOTS of fruit and veg, no pots, not too many bananas, parsnips, sweet pots.  Hope I am doing it right.  I cut right down on carbs and lost 22lb last year, still have a little way to go.  Huge step for you eating meat, well done.

chelsea bun thanks for the tip on Q10, had them last cycle (did bugger all for me but will be following emmas lead on this as she is the queen of good eggs!), they are usually dear so will be trotting down to get those tomorrow.

Hi to myra, wildcats, bendy, alisha, bali, angie, ali monkey and everyone else lurking or otherwise!!

strawbs xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

Happy birthday Tash 

Emma Glad it all went well   come on little beans! 

Hi strawbs How are you doing?

Pots Good luck for Thurs (if it stays that day) 

Well in the middle of cooking a roast chicken dinner so can't stay on, I start D/R on Fri!!

Hi to all WN girls 

Sukie


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Evening All

Emma - yeah I was actually working - It's very hard to do anything FF related where I'm working as it's all open plan and the screens are at eye level so there is no hiding them!  Pain in the  if you ask me! 

Sukie - roast chicken sounds lovely, all round yours for tea then!

Myra - I hope your babies are OK now, we must have missed the storm here - had some rain, all 3 of our mogs are in now - refusing to go back out!

Chelsea - that's a bargain on the Q10's we bought 60 x 30mg from boots last week for £10! I think I'll have to go top up on the H&B ones. I took them last time and it worked for me, so I'm taking them again for good luck

Tash - I hope you have had a lovely birthday - what did DH get you? I didn't get to send you a card today as I never made it out the office, this working lark really gets in the way of life!

Minow - keep at it hun, you are doing it for the right reasons, so just do your best

I am sooooo bloated tonight - feel like a whale and look like I'm 4 months pg already - the drugs do this to me every time. Also MrW is in the doghouse cos he stabbed me with the needle tonight and it really hurt!   so far he's been brilliant and I haven't felt a thing, tonight he decides to change the way he does it so he stabbed it in. (cos he thought it would be better, so at least his intentions were good!)

Girls you have my permission to take the pee out of his crappy technique! (I am!) I have told him he's NOT allowed to do that again!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

Wildcat Your too late it's all gone!  
Don't you just hate it when the drugs make you bloated  I'm just about back to normal and I start them again on Fri, though it will be worth it if we get bfp's


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi sukie
I am fine thanks, just waiting for things to happen (af).  had roast chicken myself tonight!  with spinach which dh hates!  How are you waiting to D/R I see!

There are a lot of people stabbing/about to stab at the mo!       Mr W!

Spent all night researching wedding stuff-really does pull you away from FF!

strawbs xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

It's good to take something off your mind of ttc though  how come your researching wedding stuff? Come on af


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning all 

Elly-Good things must be happening if your bloated already hun   when is your next scan 

Strawbs-Hope that a/f comes                

Sukie-Wow !!! bet your excited not long for you to start at all   yum to the chicken too 

Debs-Bargain on the co enzyme 

MrW-Wash your mouth out  thanks 

Monkey-Good luck for your scan next monday  

WOKING MEET NEXT WEEK 

Add your name to the date you can do 

Well who is up for a meet next week 

The lovely green olive in Chobham

Wednesday 18th July

Emma

Thursday 19th July
Emma


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Morning Wokies  

I dunno, i don't post for months and then start posting daily again  

We still have some fab embies so we will have blastocyst transfer on Thursday    

Em - Have you tested yet?    

Strawbs - Are you getting married then?  I love a good wedding  

Sukie - You must be getting excited now!

Wildcat - Sorry you are so bloated already, good sign though as Emma said  

Hi to everyone else  

Pots
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Miss Mouse-       well done chicken you can join the 2ww madness


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh yes!  And it's Mrs Mouse thank you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh yeah    BLOODY GAS MAN TURNED UP AN HOUR EARLY ME STILL IN MY DRESSING GOWN


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm sure you look fantastic Em, g l a m o r o u s... glamorous, glamorous glamorous la la la


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning ladies

just a quickie as i'm working again!  

Emma yeah bloated is good, but does nothing for your appearance!!  I would love to have seen you in your dressing gown, hair all over, morning breath etc while answering the door! don't you just hate it when they do that!

The lovely green olive in Chobham

Wednesday 18th July
Emma
Wildcats can't do as it's EC day!

Thursday 19th July
Emma 
Wildcats can do but reserve the right to pull out if EC leaves MrsW very sore..

Pots - your embies sound fab, I bet they are growing really big and juicy now.

Hi to everyone else, will try to pop on later if I get time.

Oh forgot to say next scan is tomorrow!! Anyone else at Woking around 3.40pm??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Yeah RIGHT   

Elly- blimey e/c next week   thought it would be the week after   no morning breath or hair all over the place for me   i had showered and brushed my teeth i just had not creamed myself and dressed  

Trying to make mac cheese but the dishwasher is on and the cheese grater is in there


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Just stop the dishwasher and take it out   Are you off work for the 10 days Emma?  Are you going to get a ticker?


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Morning ladies and Mr W!

What's all this I see about WN doing blast transfers!  Look what you have started Ms Parris!!

I will not be able to make the meet up as will be on me jollies!            

Yes it is final I will be marrying my darling man on 26th Jan 2008!!  Taken us 12 years to get here but the ball is well and truly rolling!!  Just searching out dresses which may be able to accommodate a bump, no mean feat I can tell you!

Have so much work to do but with FF and weddings, finding it pretty difficult to stay focused on the task in hand!

strawbs xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-No i have been signed off this week due to the labrynthitus (sp) still feeling a bit poo but a lot better   no ticker im too scared   i cant stop the dishwasher it has water in it    stupid juvenile   

Strawbs-Congratulations    the best part i would think would be looking for dresses   oh and btw pots is at the ARGC not woking


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Congratulations Strawbs!  Empire line dress would be best 

How about this to get your started

http://www.maggiesottero.com/dress.aspx?attrib33=291&keywordType=exact&pageSize=8&page=1&style=SD3008&moreOptions=1

http://www.maggiesottero.com/dress.aspx?attrib33=291&keywordType=exact&pageSize=8&page=1&style=SD3010&moreOptions=1

http://www.maggiesottero.com/dress.aspx?attrib33=291&keywordType=exact&pageSize=8&page=1&style=VD4001&moreOptions=1

http://www.maggiesottero.com/dress.aspx?attrib33=291&keywordType=exact&pageSize=8&page=5&style=J146&moreOptions=1

I am at ARGC hun so Emma is still special 

Emma -  So what, just let it pour out 

/links


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dont need to i went downstairs and the dishwasher had finished so i have now got my macaroni in the oven


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Save some for me  

What is for dinner tonight?  Is M waiting on you hand and foot


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Emma - well done on those wonderful blasts, MrC is a star eh.  What do you mean you was talking about me for laugh    what did you say or need i ask   
As long as it did you and those blasts good then i don't mind, but only cause its you    

Minow - wow can't believe you're eating meat after all this time...the things we do eh!
I know all too well about MrC and his high protein routine, I still hear his voice telling me off when i sneak some carbs into my mouth    I ate loads of potein during stimms and drank that high protein milk drink too.  I just stuffed my face with it too be honest    Good luck and I really hope it makes the difference you need.   MrC was also very concerned about carbs causing mc early on so who knows eh.  (NOTE: THIS IS ONLY FOR PEOPLE WITH PCO/PCOS) If you haven't got it then eat carbs to your content.

Strawbs - If you have pco I would go steady on the fruit as that can raise insulin levels.  Just stick to loads of veggies if you can and meat ofcourse. Or if you do have fruit, follow it by a handful of nuts to lower the GI  
Doing wedding stuff can do your head in sometimes, its the decision making thats the worst but it will all be worth it in the end. Just make a list of things you need to book/find and then tick them off once you've achieved it.  

Emma/Gill/Ali - thank you for your cards  

Pots - great news on your embies and how excting, finally ET on Thursday   

MrW - how could you stab wildcat like that  

Wildcat - good luck tomorrow  

Myra - hope the thunder didn't freak you and your little doggies out too much. As soon as it came it went last night.  Didn't spoil my evening though.

Bendy - Wow holiday shopping, how exciting    Bet you're one of those ladies that blow up later on.  I think I have enough bump for the both of us  

Wednesday 18th July
Emma
Wildcats can't do as it's EC day!
NVH (If you don't mind me joining)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash- i was saying what i told you on the phone sunday night about Mr C was wanting to put back all your embies just so you didnt have to go back to WN again   we all laughed including Ann and the embrylogist so they all know who YOU ARE     

Pots-Youu coming to our meet or not   and yes i will send some mac cheese to you special del  

oh and im making roast beef and all the trimmings tonight for M as he has been doing everything   plus i said i was going to carry on as normal and would be at work this week if this bloody ear thing hadnt happened   what you having


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

Hope you are all well. I had a quick scan back, but don't have much time as should be packing. (Had a long week at work and only have these days off this week to finish packing etc), we are now officially moving next Friday, FINALLY!!!  

I'm sorry I can't make the 'meet up' as I'm working right up to the day before my move   I hope you all have a lovely time though x

I probably wont be here for a couple of weeks now, so just want to say, Lots of luck for all those currently having tx. I hope to come back and see lots of good news 

Love Angie xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Good luck with the move Ang


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - thats cause I am so unforgettable is so many ways     don't worry you had two blasts so maybe there's a rumour going around about getting rid of you too  

Angie - best of luck with the moving and the packing.  Thats the horrible part but once you get there and settle in it will be great.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-PMSL   Thats a point   maybe thats why Mr R made sure he was away on holiday yesterday   although Mr C said he himself was meant to be on holiday yesterday but obviously wanted to get me up the duff instead   oh and he had a ceasarean to do


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Emma - I will be on bedrest   DH will tie me to the bed!

Am intruiged about this Green Olive place though    Sounds lovely!

Tash - Thanks Tash!  

Right, lunch time!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tied up eh   will you being having packed lunches again   just eating my mac cheese then off to watch........DALLLLAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Yes i'm sure i'll be having packed lunches again  

Dallas   You and Nico should get together for a Dallas Marathon


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

could you imagine that    i bet you wouldnt want to be around us when it was on   may even buy another box set as i am on the last episode  

Oh yeah i got a cheque from the tax man yesterday £800   plus they are sending me another £1500 for my company fuel for last year    about bloody time  i say


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - wooohooo dinner is on you next week then    Can't believe you're watching dallas  

Pots - I remember your packed lunches in bed    Is anyone staying with you after ET


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Minow, slightly grumpy as having to work again (that day off went far too quickly!   )

Wednesday 18th July
Emma
Wildcats can't do as it's EC day!
NVH (If you don't mind me joining)
Minow can't do as working in Hereford! 

Just popping in to say hello really and now popping out.....grrrr....bloomin work

Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash yeah i do mind you joining actually    not really will come and see you for lunch this week when your back at work btw   im still waiting for your pressie to arrive 1st though   and Royal mail have a strike thurs and possibly friday too  

Minow-Shame you cant come


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Tash - Ooh good point.  DH is off work on Thursday but that's it.  He will leave me water and prepared food though so i will only have to get up to go to the toilet   

Emma - When are you going to visit me on my lunch break  

Hi Minow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Visit you on your packed lunch break you mean while your still in your pit   NEVER


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Why is no-one putting their names on the Thursday date?  don't forget to copy BOTH dates when you add your name

*Wednesday 18th July*
Emma
Wildcats can't do as it's EC day!
NVH (If you don't mind me joining)
Minow can't do as working in Hereford!

*Thursday 19th July*
Emma
Wildcats can do (but reserve the right to pull out if EC leaves MrsW very sore)

Emma - I'm coming to your house for tea tonight, I love roast beef! and I need the protein


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Thanks pots for the link.  the top one is really nice.  Not sure about the plunging back for a winter wedding!  good luck with you ET too.

Tash, are there any low calorie nuts and is all fruit naughty, thought just bananas were        

Emma-see you later for roast beef-my favourite!

angie-good luck with the move

Hi to minow!!

Off to make some soup now-jealous of the macoroni I have to say

strawbs xxx


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

You are going to have to make that roast beef stretch to 10 at this rate Em!  

Fine but you are missing ooooooooooouuuuuuuuuut  

Strawbs, i liked the last one alot


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ok i will lay places for you all then


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - I had didn't stay in bed on my 2ww, in fact I couldn't keep still so you'll be ok getting up to feed your face  

Emma - the post is crap at the moment, I still have received one of my sisters cards and she posted it last weds and there was vouchers inside   Luckily she has managed to cancel them.
Ahhhh you got me a pressie    looking forward to see ya, will be back at work tomorrow  

Strawsb - low cal nuts    I don't think there is no such thing.  Brazil nuts are quite high in fat but also very high in selenium and good when going through tx. Just get some natural nuts, not the salty kind and have a few, it won't cause any harm and you'll get some additional protein in the process. Yeh I'm afraid all fruit is not ideal, crazy huh    although banana's are very high.  I had cherries and strawberries during stimms though and just ate some brazil nuts after.  Eating nuts afterwards is the key cause fruit is so good for you. I eat loads now.

Elly - do you really think you'll be up for the meet after ec  

Right i'm off for a bit, so catch ya later xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Just dashing past again...ooops, sorry Wildcat....not that it makes any difference to me but

Wednesday 18th July
Emma
Wildcats can't do as it's EC day!
NVH (If you don't mind me joining)
Minow can't do as working in Hereford! 

Thursday 19th July
Emma
Wildcats can do (but reserve the right to pull out if EC leaves MrsW very sore)
Minow can't do as working again!

       to all
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-I may call them although they did say 3-5 days for delivery   may come and see you thurs as have another gp appt then to get my sick note


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm still here but definately going now, think I should get some ironing done  

Emma - thurs fine, just let me know


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Another manic day at work - I promise I'll catch up with everyones news tonight. Sorry I can't do the meal - still on this meal replacement diet and don't fancy sitting there with just a mineral water while you all stuff your faces   Once I get to goal weight I will definitely be up for a meal!!


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Can a newbie join in the get together?  

Wednesday 18th July
Emma
Wildcats can't do as it's EC day!
NVH (If you don't mind me joining)
Minow can't do as working in Hereford! 
ChelseaBun

Thursday 19th July
Emma
Wildcats can do (but reserve the right to pull out if EC leaves MrsW very sore)
Minow can't do as working again!
ChelseaBun

Hello to everyone and hope you are all having a good day. 

Emma - roast beef sounds loverrrly - please set an extra place for me.  

Debs


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girls.....gonna catch up on the gossip...will post in a bit


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Blimey...that took ages.....and i know i will have forgotten loads so here goes
Emma.....congrats on being PUPO...bet you fluttered you eye lashes at Mr C or was it your boobies  
Pots....wow 12 embies thats fantastic....you go girl...good luck for Thurs BT   
Gill....lovely to see you, dont leave it so long, i miss you toooo much   
Tash...glad you had a good birthday and enjoyed your night out  
Strawbs...congrats on your forthcoming wedding
Elly...hope your scan goes well, sorry cant help out with garden my neighbour roped me in to do hers and i am all gardened out   
Alisha....good luck with stimms.....not long to go
Fingers.....welcome back, have missed you
Minow.....hope the new diet is successful, you so deserve it   
Monkey....have you started stimms yet?? 
Miss TC....miss you   
Jules...hope the 2ww is going ok   
Hi Bali, Clarebear, Chelsea, babydreams, and i know i must have forgotten loads of people....sorry


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well looks like i am alone on here.   
Am off work today, i shouldnt really be on the PC as should be resting my eye. I ended up going to A&E yesterday in the middle of a funeral. I was getting ready to go and in my haste caught myself in my eye with my nail it was sore initailly but after a few hours ( right after the service)  it started twitching and the pain was excruciating, it felt like ther was a big bit of grit in it. I must admit i blended in quite well as most people were crying. At the hospital they gave me an eye test, i could only read the top 2 lines and then she put some yellow dye in and it showed up the scratch and then she put some local anasethetic in it, god did i scream. I went back to the wake looking like Captain Pugwash.
I woke up this morning and it wouldnt even open, thankfully it seems ok now just a bit swollen and sticky. Any excuse for a day of work.
I have done 3 loads of washing, all the ironing, cleaned the kitchen and done all my paperwork and have left enough time to chat on here....but you have all gone   
Paris...i am gonna call ya in a bit

Wednesday 18th July
Emma
Wildcats can't do as it's EC day!
NVH (If you don't mind me joining)
Minow can't do as working in Hereford! 
ChelseaBun
AliPali....sorry cant make it end of school meal

Thursday 19th July
Emma
Wildcats can do (but reserve the right to pull out if EC leaves MrsW very sore)
Minow can't do as working again!
ChelseaBun
AliPali....sorry cant make it end of school meal

XXXXXXX


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Ali - two days for an end of school meal ... wow ... that's more semolina then over-boiled potato then anyone should have to stomach  

Tash - I was just trying to make the injections quick and painless, I didn't know that a swift stabbing motion would produce such complaining ... in future I'll push it in nice and slow and ave on the earache, love you MrsW x x x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I am back after Dallas  

Ali-OMG!!! that sounds horrible you poor love    how did you manage to get a nail in your eye though   and like MrW says 2 evenings for end of school dinner ...cant you cancel it ...go on  

MrW-pmsl oh the joys of schools dinners..spotted dick and custard all the way


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Where has everyone been this afternoon! the last post was 3 hours ago!!

Ali - OMG how did you manage that? Ali one eye     Did she give you some cream to put in it? my eye swelled up last week and I got some crema from boots and it went away after 2 days - good job really as I had that big photoshoot, I would have been useless if I could only see out of one eye!

I also had an embarrassing moment at work yesterday, I went to the loo and did the classic skirt stuck down the back of my knickers trick. It was a good job I was with a colleague as we'd just got back from lunch and she spotted it before I left the toilets!    

Emma - I hope the roast beef was lovely, I am drooling at the thought. We had haddock and chips from the local chippy as I can't be arsed to cook tonight. Well done for getting money out of the tax man! 

Tash - I'm not sure how I'll be so I'll say yes for now, and if It's really bad then I'll stay at home and eat manky sandwiches (that's about all MrW can make!)  - or I'll make him get takeout, that's a better idea.  Oh I haven't sent you a b/day card as I never made it to town, I'll have to think of a way to make up for it   

Strawbs - let us know when you find your perfect dress, they are so expensive these days. If it's winter add a nice (fake) fur coat if the dress is backless! 

Fingers - OMG you must have good willpower. All diets go out the window for me when someone invites me out for a meal. Any excuse not to cook I say!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello,

Having a lovely time relaxing here in Devon. The weather is a bit rubbish, but just chilling out and doing nothing.

Emma - Congrats of being PUPO. It sounds like you have 2 wonderful blasts. I really hope it works for you this time 
Strawbs - Great news that you have definately set a date for the wedding.
Pots - Hope you are resting up and ready for E/T on Thursday. Sending those Embies lots of 
Minow - Well done you on eating the meat to up your protein. It must have been a difficult decision.
Babydreams - I think you have an appointment tommorow. I hope is goes well.
Bali - Glad to hear you are on the mend.
Wildcat - Hope your scan tomorrow shows lots of follies growing nice and strong. 
Angie - Good luck with the move next Friday.
Hope - How goes the 2ww wait you. I have my fingers crossed for a BFP.
Ali - Sorry to hear about your eye - sounds nasty. I hope it all heals up soon.

Yes please, I would love to meet up for dinner next week.

*Wednesday 18th July*
Emma
Wildcats can't do as it's EC day!
NVH (If you don't mind me joining)
Minow can't do as working in Hereford! 
ChelseaBun
AliPali....sorry cant make it end of school meal
Jules77

*Thursday 19th July*Emma
Wildcats can do (but reserve the right to pull out if EC leaves MrsW very sore)
Minow can't do as working again!
ChelseaBun
AliPali....sorry cant make it end of school meal
Jules77

Off to watch Holby now.

Love to all Jules xxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

PM ME FOR ANY CHANGES!!! 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out

 Waiting for Appointments 









Posh24 waiting to find out about egg share. Waiting on blood tests.
Bali

 Waiting to Start 








Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
Miracle1978 
ballimac
BarneyBear
Sarah38
Budgie
Angie - 3rd ICSI attempt towards end of 2007 (date tbc)
Beanie
AliPali Starting again Oct/Nov
Julesx starting again Aug
Minow
Strawbs 
Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
Myra waiting to start FET 
Gill 
babydreams219 waiting to start Aug / Sep
Clareber

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Sukie - Starts D/R 13th July

DownRegging









Alisha - started D/R 25th June
Monkey2007 - started D/R 2nd July. (B/L scan on July 16th)
Jellybabe - Started D/R 6th July
Chelseabun - Stared D/R 7th July

Stimming









Pots at ARGC (E/C 7th July and E/T 12th July)
Wildcats (E/C 18th July and E/T on the 20th )

 2WW PUPO !! 









HopeSpringsEternal (E/T 29th June)
Jules 77 FET (E/T 6th July)
Paris74 FET (E/T 9th July)

 Waiting for First Scan -  









 BEANS ON BOARD 









Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 26- 09-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 
NVH BFP EDD 06-12-2007 TWINS  
Bendybird EDD 12-12-07 
Mi Mi EDD 17th Dec 07 
Sumei EDD 2nd Jan 2008 
Caro EDD 15th Jan 2008 
Saz24 EDD 16th Jan 2008 
Sho28 EDD 18th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Nibbles EDD 28th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Hoopy EDD 6/2/08 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 weighing 8lb 3 oz


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Girls 
I won't be able to meet up, it's DH's birthday next Wed and back at work next thurs 
Hope you are all well 
Good luck to all down regging, stimming and the pupo's  

Sukie x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Evening All!!

Finally managed some time to catch up, so a few personals to do, forgive me if I forget anyone....

Emma - well done on being PUPO    
Pots - good luck with ET    
Wildcat - I'm trying to be good as I need to get weight off for next tx. 3 stone gone so far!! BTW - we took your recommendation for Amsterdam, you're right it was a bit lame   
Minow - difficult decision to eat meat again but you are right you have to feel you are doing everything possible to help things along, that's how I feel about this diet... I only wish I had the problem of not wanting to lose too much weight   
Strawbs - congrats on setting a wedding date!! 
Babydreams - good luck with your appt    
Ali - hope your eye is better now - that's the type of thing I usually do   Not long now till your hols!!

Hello to everyone else, Bali, Posh, Scaredy Cat, Angie, Julesx, Jules 77, Sukie, Karen, Myra, Gill 
Clareber and Chelseabun and anyone I may have forgotten.


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi,
gutted as I would really like to join you all but wednesday  and thursday is the end of year school show and friday i have my parents visiting from Up North!!
PLEASE let me know if you all meet up again as I would really love to put some faces to the messages!


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi,
Ali Pali, a friend of mine did exactly the same to her eye- caught it with some sugar paper putting up a display OR her nail- never sure which- excrutiating pain she said. Hope you are feeling better now.
Great bargain Chelsea BUn- just about to use my husbands supply!

Anyone- any thoughts on Spirulina- beeen told it is great way to improve quality of eggs/embryos- not sure.
has anyone asked at woking?
Thanks


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Having a bit of a mare with the computer   think we have a bug or something   has taken ages to catch up but I am there  

Emma -    two lovely blasties are snuggling in and making themselves at home right now   What food do they do at The Olive   I sometime struggle to find something on the menu that I can have on the endo diet   would like to come anyway and meet some of my FF

Jules - your lovely embies will also be settling into their new home too        

Debs - I find pinching a few inches of skin up helps detract from the needle discomfort - so the pinch hurts more than the needle   Hope all is well otherwise

Alisha - good luck with the stimming   it is 1 litre of milk and 2 of water if I remember rightly

Bali - glad you are on the mend   

Minow - tough decision for you re meat eating - I am sure it will be worth it  

MrW - MrsW stomach is not a dart board  

Sukie - good luck with your deregging on friday  

Strawbs - wedding plans will defo distract you from ttc worries   thats got to be a good thing

Alipali - ouch!! sorry you scratched your eye   poor you. My brother poked a stick in his eye a few months ago and got a scratched cornea (felt a bit guilty as he was planting a tree for me) and he felt he had fully recovered after about a week - so hopefully you'll be feeling right as rain soon   dont over do it with the housework

Pots - glad to see you are planning a relaxing 2ww   I love the packed lunch idea. Good luck on thurs  

Clareber - not asked wn about spirulina but I do know that is high in iron and protein (I think) and I am taking it at the mo

Hello to myra, monkey, gill, fingers and everyone else


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

thanx for setting me straight about the milk   have adjusted the intake accordingly  

ali your poor eye   .. i too had an eye incident a few years back .. don't suppose you know them 'unpickers' you get for sewing?? strange looking thinggs that are sharp.. it pinged out of my hand and stabbed my eye   .. i thought nothing of it untill the pain got too much and at the doc's their yellow dye revealed a scratch.. I left the docs with a huge wadge of cotton wool sellotaped round my head.. not very fetching and after a day or so I either had to wear a black eye patch like captain hook or dark sunglasses needless to say I opted for the latter     still looked a twit though 

emma howz the gestone jabs?

pots that sounds like what my dp would do ..bless them 

clareber I'm doing the spirulina too.. powder mixed in a glass of apple juice 

sukie good luck for d-regs on friday

jules you could update me on your list if you like started stimming on sat 7th july? have a chilled time in devon   with them cream teas

hope how you doing on the 2ww?? hope you're ok   

pots good luck for thursday may miss you 2morow 

i made rhubarb and redcurrant jam yesterday and its bloomin delish  
can't make the dins as i live in the sticks  and would find it too stressy to drive all that way in the dark  

hello to all you other wokies  bedibyes is calling
ttfn alisha


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

QUick dash on before Work!

Clareber - I've replied on the other link you posted, which has been moved but if you click on the original post you will get the link through to where it has been moved to.

THat's about Spirulina if any one else wants to check.

Have good days all 
I hope.......
embies are snuggling in where required
Eggs are growing nicely
Bodies are shutting down kindly on dregs
No more dart practise with needles is going on
Eyes are getting better
Wedding plans are going well
DIets are not too tough
And generally everyone is having fun and doing well

lol    

Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All  

Jules-Thanks for updating the list   hopefully we will both be on the 6 wk scan list soon   

Jellybabe-Yay!!! cant wait to meet you   how is the d/r going   it does greek food i had pitta and houmous to start last time, but if you ring them before hand they can probably change some dishes for you like tash was going to do with the mousakka she was going to ask for it to be made with out the potato and with something else on it   the food is good in there  

Alisha-Go on come you cant live that far   and bring some jam with you   no gestone i was too scared i saw the green and blue needles and chickened out   so bum bullets for me which d.f is loving atm  

Kerry-you could come to they do healthy stuff too  

Minow-Have fun at work  

Clareber-Tash took spirulina she thought it was good im sure she will tell you how much she took etc  
Sorry you cant make the meet  

Sukie-Cant believe u cant make it either   we will have to have another one for all the teachers etc that cant make it in the summer hols  

Elly-Thanks for calling last night   look forward to starbucks on friday  

Well i have uploaded my blasts they look weird dont they like golf balls


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oi   yours will look like golf balls to you know  

How you feeling are you excited


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im ok thanks   very nervous and scared this time   if this doesnt work i will use up the frosties i have left then get mr r to take my left tube out as worried about hydro   and will pay privatly for that as i cant wait for months on the nhs im too impatient


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma just popped in and saw the piccie of your blasts, they're beautiful!! Lots of sticky sticky thoughts


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh thanks Nibbles   how are you havent seen you on msn for yonks


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Beautiful blasts Emma - I am sure they will stick   

Pots - bet you can't wait until tomorrow - how are you feeling? Not too sore I hope?

Ali- ouch, that sounds really painful. Hope your eye is feeling better now.

Hi Minow - don't work too hard

Alisha - how are you getting on with stimms? Do you have 1st scan on Friday?

Jules - enjoy doing nothing. Sounds perfect and will ensure that your embies snuggle in nicely.

Wildcat - that could have been very embarrassing - glad someone spotted it in the loos. Good luck for your scan today.

Hi Jellybabe, Clareber, Fingers, Sukie, Debs and NVH.

Good news from me is that af is finally arriving - the only time I am every pleased to see it! So hopefully all should be ok for baseline scan on Monday.

I won't be able to make the meal next week as I am making sure that I am taking it as easy as possible whilst stimming. Have a lovely time and will definitely try and make the next meet up.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey-Thanks hun   sorry you cant make the meal     glad a/f has shown your b/l scan will be fine


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

I have given up on msn as it refuses to work  
It's soon time to upgrade the laptop so I'll wait for that and get someone who knows what they're doing to install it for me  

It's great that this thread is so lively again, I lurk a lot and really enjoy the reading


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

glad we are entertaining you nibbles


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Emma, lovely looking blasts hun, hope the laryngitis is getting better and you have got your feet up    

Pots, goodluck for tomorrow hun, hope all goes well with the transfer  

Jules77, glad that you are having a nice time in Devon  

Goodluck for all those having scans

Hi everyone else, Ali, Gill, Wildcats, Nibbles, Angie, Jules, Monkey, Tash, Alisha, Fingers, Minow

Off to work for me today, oh by the way Emma, i can do Wednesday, not Thursday though as on a late shift


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I think its pointing towards weds as most people can do then   i have not got laryngitous   i have labrinthitus which is your balance and ears etc    wait till i see you next week Myra  

Have fun at work


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Oi you it was your spelling that did it, might buy you a dictionary when i see you next week     or maybe you should start using spell check


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

cheeky   NOW GO TO WORK


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pots-


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Good morning to you all!

Ali - so sorry to hear about your eye.  Hope you are now seeing clearly!  

Paris - your blasts look fantastic.  These will stick around for sure.  Is today another Dallas day?  Haven't seen that in years.

Jellybabe - DH has now been pinching way more than inch (no issues in that department), so he hasn't left me with a bruise since his disastrous injection on Sunday.  My stomach still feels bruised from the Sunday attack.  He will definately get it next time if he does it again  !  I did make him feel soooo bad.

Sukie - good luck for the dregs from Sunday.  

Alisha - hope the stimming is going well

Pots - good luck for you transfer tomorrow.  

Monkey - so glad that AF is making an appearance for you.  

Jules - hope you are being well looked after in Devon and are taking it easy.

Me - 4 days down and 9 more injections before baseline scan.  Hoping AF will make an appearance over the weekend or early next week, then baseline scan on Friday 20th.  I hate wishing away the days, but I am feeling more positive than I have in ages, so just want to get on with stimming now.  

Hello to everyone else and have a good day. 

Debs


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Debs-Thanks hun i hope they do stick or at least one of them does anyway i dont want to be too greedy      so glad your feeling more   this time it does help, how are you getting on with the q10


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm popping my Q10 3 times a day (30mg).  Maybe I got them cheap because really they are happy pills and this has lifted my mood!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah probably   its probably cause you feel like your doing something positive and different  

Right im off now to have a shower


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hiya 

Just thought I would pop on over and see how you are all doing.

Wow it looks like you have all just hit a busy time with lots of tx's on the go I wish you all lots and lots of luck and babydust and I hope everyone of your dreams come true.

It is also nice to see lots of new names on here too, sorry I dont get on here as much things are really busy finishing my last few days of work off and then I should have far more time and you wont be able to get rid of me LOL.

Take Care and wishing you all loads and loads of love and luck

kate xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi-de-hi campers

I am up for dinner Wed or Thurs cos im easy  

Em's   glad your on the mend  

Hi Kt    bet you cant wait to finish work!

Pots- am so chuffed for you hun   

Elly- sorry your bloated, but its all in a good cause, btw slap Mr W from me for stabbing you!  I noticed a difference in how my dh did the Gestone if I had p***ed him off in the day    but he denies that!  

Ali- bless you and your poor little eye sounds nasty!! have a  

Myra- have you started your new job yet cant wait to see you again poppit! 

Hi Tash looking forward to seeing you and your big old bump, I reckon I will be totally shocked  

Monkey    for you lady, this is the one lady!!!

Love &   to everyone, If I name names I will miss someone and get into trouble, so I wont  

Good luck to all you ladies going through tx atm and who are pupo Im a bit lost with who's where if im honest  !! I have everything crossed for you all  

We went to have a cons at the ARGC last week as I was adamant that, that was the way forward for us but....... after a gut feeling and a great follow up with Mr R  , we are staying at home & plan to go again asap! should be end of August (ish)!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi y'all

A very very quickie from me cause I am rushed off at work...problems problems...that will teach me for taking a day and a half off  

Emma - hope the 2ww is being kind to you, you know I am behind you all the way and routing for those embies to do their stuff and stay put   

Pots - good luck for tomorrow, can't wait to hear when you are PUPO   

Gill - I said I would call you and I haven't   sorry hun buns, I do love ya really and hopefully I will see you next week if its a weds  

By they way, I definately can't do thurs, have a wedding on Friday and have to get my hair cut.  But if it suits the majority of you then thats cool.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I have just had a sleep felt awful again  

Tash-Wednesday is looking best for everyone and plus i would prefer it now cause if a/f comes early like it did last time it will be thurs it comes   


Gill-We know your easy you dont need to tell us that  


Kate-Not long till you pop your little one out


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi all, sorry not been on but busy few days.

I'd love to come to meet up on Wednesday, but depends on the time as i finish my nights Wednesday morning and will need a bit of sleep.

Hope you are all OK, take care love Bali x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bali-What time is good for you hun   will be good to meet you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bagsi sitting next to Bali     

Emma - poo that you're feeling crap still    Hope the meds make you better soon  

OK off again


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi all  

Emma your blasts look absolutly lovely   Have everything crossed for you tha they are good sticky ones     Hope you feel better soon poppy

Pots hope et goes well tomorrow, im sure yourd will be lovely big golf balls too!

Gill its good to see you, havent seen a post from you for agggeeeesss!

Elly hope the jabs are ok now and MrW is being kind to you!

To everyone d'regging and stimming, hope all is going as it should and things carry on that way for you all!

Got to go food shopping now  

Love and luck to you all

Bendybird.xx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Emma,

If its in the evening, anytime.  In the afternoon as late as possible for a lunch, let us know hun.  Your embies look fantastic,   for you.  Hope your resting 

Bendy, I've just got back from food shopping  got some lovely fruit from the market in Woking at good prices as he was finishing for the day.  I do love a good bargain 

Pots, good luck for tomorrow    will be thinking of you.  I'm at work tomorrow so won't be able to log, but good luck again.

Hi Wildcats, hope you've got over the shock of Mr Wildcat hurting you with your injections!  

Ali, so sorry to hear that you hurt your eye, hope its getting better now, take care  

Chelseabun, I also brought some Q10's today from Holland & Barrett, when do I need to start taking them?  Thanks for the info.

Alisha, how the stimulating going?

NVH, hows it going hun?  How was the Birthday?

Sukie, Good luck with starting your d-regs on Sunday  

Jules77, hope Devon is good and that your having a nice time.

Monkey good luck for you scan on Monday   

Hi to all the other WN ladies  

Love Bali x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bali-Probably 7-7.30pm so you will make it then   dont sit next to Tash or you wont get any peace AT ALL sit next to me and you can do an early test for me in the loos    you could start the co enzyme now if you wanted it wont do any harm the earlier you start it the better  

Bendy-Are you coming miss you have ignored my text   please come i love you and i have never met my little sis before   have fun food shopping  

Tash-See you tomorrow will text you before  

Just been laying in the garden as the suns out sending loads of sunny energy to my lower tummy to get it nice and warm


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Emma, That sounds great, just let me know the details, looking forward to it take care love Bali x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Will post the details friday me thinks then we can go from there  

Right off to watch home and away now  

Have a nice evening all


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

This post is especially for Bendy cos i forgot to say Hi on my last post....i said i would forget someone.
Hi bendy..... miss you loads....cant believe you have no baby bump yet....hope your pregnancy is going smoothly.
Great to see ya xxxxxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Emma....wot fab blasts.....bet they r getting sticky in there, sorry to hear your not feelin 2 good 
Gill....yeah you have come back....missed u  
Pots...good luck tomorrow hun   bet u get lots of frosties
Monkey.....glad AF arrived.....good luck wiv your Bscan on Monday  
Wildcats...how did your scan go today....been thinking of you, 
Alisha...whens your 1st stimms scan.....hope all is going well 
Thanks for all your kind words about my eye, its alot better now and sadly i had to go back to work today  
Happy jabbin, pill popping and whatever else you girls get up to....enjoy
xxxxxx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Night all,

I'm working over next few days, so if i can't log on, good luck pots and hope you all have a good few days.  Thanks Emma for organising the meet, looking forward to meeting people.  Take care love Bali x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Emma hope your feeling better soon hun love Bali x


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there all

I've not been on for ages but hopefully some of you will remember me!  Just got back from a great holiday in the US and feel all refreshed!

Its good to see lots of new names -   to all of you!

nvh and bendy - hello there - sounds like both your pgs are going well   - cant believe you havent got a bump yet bendy! 

Emma - thanks for your text about the meet up - i'll be there! your blasts look GORGEOUS   i'm wanting to say something about excellent chances of double trouble but will try and resist   oops too late...

Ali - hi there - how u doing? glad to see you are having another go soon - enjoy your end of school meal

Gill - So sorry to hear about our chemical pg   glad you are going again soon and hopefully this will be the one . was wondering why you decied against the ARGC if you dont mind me asking - was thinking of having an appt there myself but not sure? 

Alisha - hope this cycle is going well hun - hows that allotment? ours is slow this year from all the rain!

Wildcats - wow - EC next week - hope it all goes well   

Bali - hello there - was trying to work out if you are a nurse or midwife at St peters as we may have something in common!!  

Right i've gone blank for now and dh is taking me for a curry but looking forward to meeting some of you next week!

Lots love xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Your not a m/w are you   if you are dont tell Tash for god's sake   and wash your mouth out with soap    dont you dare jinx me     glad the USA was good honey look forward to meeting you next week   

Ali-How are you captain pugwash   only joking glad your able to get to work today although im sure you wont agree with me  

Bali-Have fun back at work make sure you come on at some point as i will put the address details up for the green olive


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma - your blasties look just perfect   love the picture. 
Im really looking forward to meeting some of my FF next week.  
Labaryinthitis sucks   hope the drugs are settling things  
Thanks for asking about the jabbing   it is going fine. Got a post lap follow up with your favourite tommorow    so looking forward to filling in a few blanks

Alisha - where do you live in the stickes 

Monkey - glad af has showed - role on b/l scan

Debs - I have my first scan on the 20th   hope to see you there - but I think you are going to the meal so see you next week  

Gill - Glad you feel you have sorted things out in your mind - end of August will come round quick


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Evening ladies

It's been a busy day for me today, I went into Work again (this is becoming too much of a habit!) but took off at 3 to go and have a scan, I've got 7 follies at a good size and a few smaller ones on the way, with 8.3mm lining so it's a good start. I'm still bricking it though, this whole process is too damn scary!

My brain is a bit fried tonight, so I'll catch up on personals tomorrow - I'm actually NOT working - yaaay, that just means I have to do housework instead  

Emma - nice embies - they look really nicely divided, lots of lovely cells! 

Hatser - welcome back hun, your mog looks like our old stinky black mog called Tom!

Hi Gill!!!  and to everyone else - i promise to catch up tomorrow


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi all  

hatster great to hear from you ! allotment is doing ok, got loads of berries which is just what the doctor ordered at the mo..   but my tomatoes have all died   don't really know why so starting again with more seeds   how about yours? aer you going to start tx again   soon? where did you go in the states?

wildcat the follies and lining sound great! I know what you mean about being scary..it hasn't quite dawned on me yet.. expect that to whack me round the face any day now   it happend last time so fingers crossed for you  

jelly Ilive on the wiltshire/oxxfordshire border so its quite a drive to woking hour and a half approx.. but its bootiful round 'ere!   hope the d-regs are going ok and not too many s/e  

emma your blasties look lovely     for them  
I live miles out of town   you and your labyrinth   

I've forgotton all the news now   as I've seen the time.. better get my skates on..

monkey good luck for your b/l scan got my first stimms scan on friday.. hoping its all doing its thang in there!! 

chelseabun and bali stimms is going well , thanks for asking   (well on the outside it is.. hope all is happening inside!!

I've discovered cottage cheese as its pretty low in calories but high in protein   wipes the floor with milk   but still getting that down me neck.. along with my chicken din dins.. cramming a weeks work into two weeks so I get a week off after e/c so I don't have to use my holidays so must dash now 
sorry if i've missed owt
nice to see you gill good luck for august  
ali glad the eye is better  

good luck pots for tomrrow  

hi to all you other wokies
ttfn alisha x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Alisha-Oh Yeah i forgot you lived in Wiltshire   good luck for your stimms scan tomorrow   

Wildcat-All sounds good with your follies and lining   keep up the good work  

Well have to go to the gp and collect my sick note   then off to meet Tash for lunch and take her pressie


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

Emma - where you going for lunch today? anywhere nice? 

Alisha - sorry your toms have all died, did you water them enough (although with all the rain...) Mine seem to be doing OK at the moment - my one cucumber is almost ready to pick!


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi all,

it's another negative from me.

Just can't believe we are having to go through this again  

Debs
x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hope - so sorry hon,


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hope-So sorry honey    to you and your d/h   


Wildcat-Not sure


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hope - sorry to hear that hun, words can't make it easier so I'll send you a big  instead

Emma - It's lunchtime in 3 hours! how can you not know!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im meeting Tash at her work then she will know where to go   i dont know the area


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Another manic day for me, I didn't leave work til gone 6 last night and was knackered when I got home.  The girl next to me is doing my head in, I wanna kill her    she is so arguementative its unbelievable  

Hope - I'm so sorry to read your bfn.    You will get there one day though, you just might need some further investigations but one day I hope your dream will come true.

Emma - hope you're feeling better and looking forward to seeing you at lunch time.  Got loads to get off my chest about this biatch I work work with!

Kerry - no rush for the dvd, just when ever  

Pots - good luck for ET today   

Hello to everyone else, sorry for the huge lack of personals but must dash, don't want another day like yesterday


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Tash - I think we might work at the same place!! The girl sitting next to me is doing my head in too, she is argumentative, lazy but likes to stick her nose into stuff that doesn't concern her!!  
And I had a poop day yesterday and finally left at 630!! 

Will send the DVD after this postal strike as don't want George to get lost!!  

Enjoy your lunch..

Elly - great news on your follies, this tx doesn't get any easier does it? I know I'll be bricking it once it all kicks off again too!! 

Emma - lovely blasts    

Morning everyone else, gotta go and find some earplugs against the rubbish spouting from my colleagues lips at moment!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Tash you must be working with Charlie from BB then, she does my head in the biatch!  Don't work too hard, you dont want to stress yourself    enjoy lunch with Emma !!  

fingers - sounds like you work with her sister!

You should both call your colleages Charlie - that might shut them up!

I'm eating raspberries again, not sure what to do for lunch.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry thanks hun   give that woman a slap or kick her chair as you walk past  

Tash-Lunch was lovely   

Well Tash looked lovely and she has a neat bump quite big though although it hasnt grown as much as i thought it would from when i saw her at 12wks


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

So - where did you go? What did you have?  I ended up having yesterdays leftovers - not terribly exciting, smoked haddock kedgeree thing (I call it fishy rice!).

Tash, I want to see your bump too we will have to meet up!

Where is everyone today? It's like a ghost board!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

We went to some italian in Colnbrook and i was boring and had lasagne   Tash had some aubergine thing and we both had creme brule    

If you can come weds night Tash will be there Elly


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't know if I will make Wednesday night as I have EC that day and will probably be sore - shame you lot aren't doing lunch there that day as I will be driving right past it on my way back from EC!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - It was lovely seeing you today and boy can we chat    Think I need to book a half day next time.  You looked lovely as always  
             
Thanks for the lovely pressie too  

Elly - you definately on for ec that day then  

Anyway going for my pedicure at 6.30pm and can't wait!  
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Tash that is the day that is booked in so as far as I know yes - unless I dont get enough follies by Monday in which case they will push it back to the Friday and I'll be there for sure! 

Sounds like you had a lovely lunch, much nicer than my 2nd day fishy rice ! lol  

OOO a pedicure - lovely. I had one a few weeks ago but the varnish is wearing off now, no point doing another just yet as Woking will make me take it off for the EC, so I will have to wait now until the 2ww. I will touch up with varnish until then!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a nice pedicure hun  

Elly-I will be working next week so not able to make lunch  

Just fallen asleep outside in the sun for a couple of hours bliss


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Jules and Emma - thinking of you both    

Wildcat - well done on your scan - its sounding really   keep up the old protein now  

Alisha - wow - wilts is quite a way - dont blame you for not wanting to venture this way after dark 

Hope -  really sorry that it has not worked for you this time - you will be a mummy one day


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hope- im sorry to hear about your bfn life really is cruel at times.  Sending you lots of love and positve thoughts  

This meet is it next week or the week after??

Im too much of a scardy cat to come you know me!!

Pots hope et went well today chic   

Tash and Emma both of you are fat little piggies for having a pud!!

Wildcat glad the scan went well

Bali food shopping didnt happen last night....we got half way there and decided to pop to see some friends instead!  Im really into fruit at the moment, what a bargin going at the end of the day!!

Ali thanks for a post of my own!!  

Im crap at personals so sorry to those i havent mentioned!! 


Work is rubbish at the moment and im counting down the days till my holiday next sunday, it really cant come fast enough!!  Anyways must go and have some dinner, im having tomato soup..yum!!

Love bendy.x.x.x.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tomato soup for dinner    not good bendy know wonder there is nothing of you   please come its next wednesday    

Jellybabe-How is the jabbing going dont forget your needle next weds   i have to bring my heparin and bum bullets (if i get that far that is )


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hope...i am so sorry....it will happen don't give up   
Elly.....everything looks like its going to plan   
Tash and emma....glad you had a nice lunch...and pudding as well you little piggies 
Pots....we r dying to hear how u got on today  
Alisha....wow you live miles away, my tomatoes look ok but still very green  
Hatser...woz thinking about you, how have you been bet u had a great time in the USA, when r u starting again??
Kerry....give her a big kick from me as well 
Hope the stimmers and dreggers are all doing ok, i cant wait to start again.
Its Friday tomorrow....YIPPEE
xxxxxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi girls

sorry just popped on to check up on things.  So busy at mo with hols, end of our company year, IF and planning a wedding !!

sorry to Hope     

Pots hope all wnet according to plan

Emma        , have you tested yet??          

strawbs xxx


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi all,

pots...hope all went well...fingers crossed.
Wildcat...thanks for directing me here and so good to hear your scan brought good news...
strawbs...do you have 36 hours in your day? I have no idea how you fit everything in!
Hope you all ahve a great time on wednesday..chelseabun will hopefully let me know when the next one is so I can make it too.
Alipali...I take it you are a teacher too...don't you just love August's paycheque...the main reason I stay in the job...!!!
Hope evryone ready for EC and ET has lots of postive vibes that will make the embies stick!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Evening All,

You'll be pleased to know that I didn't kick my colleague but accidentally (sort of) tripped her up    Thank God she is on a half day tomorrow, may give my ears a rest!!

Hatster - great to see you back, glad you had fun on your hols..

Bendy - I'm not going to this one but you and I should make a vow to go to the next one!! 

Hope everyone else is doing OK this evening?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Tash-I have a bad tummy since last night and again today its either the food from yesterday or cyclogest  
  hope your ok  

Alisha-   for your scan 

Kerry-You better come to the next one lady as we would love to meet you  

Elly-Good luck for your scan    

Clareber-it would be good to see you too we will have to arrange another meet in the summer holidays  


Strawbs    no i havent   now get on with your preperations  

Ali-we may of had pudding but we didnt have starters so there   i hear your coming on weds


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - I might have to stay mysterious and stay away now you've said that     Seriously, assuming I am free for the next date, I will be there!!

Morning everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-It all sounds like it went well    ...but why are you typing with one hand   welcome to the madness


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Morning all!  Thank god its Friday.

Just wanted to stop by quickly and catch up.  Work has been horrible for the last 2 days - meetings and presentations which have gone on for way too long and have interrrupted my FF time.  

Jellybabe - I will be at the meal next week, so at least if our appts are at similar times next Friday, then we will recognise each other.  

Wildcat - glad you've got some nice size follies.  

Emma - hope you have some exciting tv viewing lined up for today, as the weather looks a bit miserable out there at the moment.

Hope - so sorry to read your news. 

Alisha - good luck for your scan today.  Hope everything is progressing nicely.  

Pots - congrats on being PUPO.  

 to everyone else.

Take care
Debs


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ya Debs  
how dare work come between you and FF


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

I know its shocking isn't it!

I will therefore have to make up for the lost time on Wednesday and Thursday and do absolutely no work today.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I would too


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Pots - i've posted on the other thread so won't repeat myself but well don you.  Take it easy even though i know you already are you little princess    

Emma - Are you feeling any better today   Good on you for falling asleep, bet it did you the world of good     

Elly - thanks for the card, it came last night    

Bendy - come on women, you must come next week.  Whats there to be scared of....please come    OH and you need to eat more than tomato soup young lady  

Alisha - good luck today

Ali - your partying this weekend then    when are you starting again anway  

Gill  

Kerry    can't believe you tripped that girl up!  Its been very quiet over the last couple of days and very polite  

Sounds like there is a lot of people at the meet.  Emma post an update will ya chicken  

Hello to everyone else ....

Right , off to do some work...been a right busy bee this week haven't I


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-I cant do an update as not everyone has copied and pasted and added themselves   this is who i have so far 

So far for weds I HAVE FORGOTTEN PEOPLE I THINK BUT IM ON THE 2WW SO AM ALLOWED PLEASE ADD YOURSELVES TO THIS LIST SO I CAN BOOK A TABLE

Emma
Tash
Gill
Myra
Jules77
Bendy?? (she is letting me know today)
Ali ?? (told gill she may come but skint)
Jellybabe
Hatster
Beanie
Chelseabun
Bali


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - thats a great list so far and so many new faces to see  

Bendy - come on you can do it  

Ali - you can have the left overs if you like    only joking...would be great to see ya but understand if you can't come.

There is a piccie of my bump on the other thread for those who are interested.


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hellooooo girls

Just wanted to pop on to say a quick hello (yes, I know it's been a while!).  I've only had a chance to read back over the last few pages and I know I will have missed loads.  I hope everyone is doing okay whatever stage you are at.  

Hope, it doesn't get any easier does it!  Thinking of you 

Pots, many congrats on your ET - hope you are taking it easy.  

I'm planning to come along on Wednesday and can't wait to meet you all.

Also, just wanted to say a massive thank you   to Emma (you know why!) and I'm sending you loads of    .

Tash and  Bendy, wow, I can't believe you're at 19 and 18 weeks already - doesn't time fly   

LOL Beanie xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wotcha Beanie - long time no speak, looking forward to meeting you in person next week.  Oh and by the way you need to edit your post.  Its me and Bendy I think you meant  

xx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Tash, I know, it has been a long time.  I'm looking forward to catching up with all the gossip on Wednesday (and to seeing your bump!)

Oops, sorry Bendy and Pots - my brain is a mess today.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm about to start a new thread and lock this one so please save any messages before posting so that you don't lose them !


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=102271.0

N xx


----------

